# Slap the Keyboard



## KW Farms

This was off another forum...pretty fun!

I start off the game by saying

Slap the Keyboard

After this, I just press random letters on the keyboard, [ONLY LETTERS] as if I'm slapping it! Then, whatever the letters are, the next person who posts after me will have to make up something funny for it! Here is an example:

Example:

Imperious:
Slap the Keyboard

lkunb

Someone Else:

lovely kangeroos under no bushes

Alright we'll start off now with me:

lihbsd


----------



## StaceyRosado

little inhubitions (SP?) boost self desire


----------



## KW Farms

lol....now you have to slap the key board Stacey...then another person goes...etc. does that make sense??


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah well I figured I would let someone else do that

but here it goes

cjsud

have fun with that


----------



## RowdyKidz

could just send us dogs 

hdhak


----------



## KW Farms

hawks don't have a keyboard

sltbc


----------



## AlaskaBoers

hummingbirds dont hurt american kangaroos 


csjds


----------



## FourSnyders

*C*louds *s*nack *j*erky *d*uring *s*unrise.

jawoirasdf

This game is fun!!! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms

just a walk on in right and sit down freely :doh: :ROFL:

hyowtls


----------



## toth boer goats

hyowtls

how your owl wakes the lonely squirrel. 


hmjn


----------



## FourSnyders

How many just napped?

awnjnp


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

awnjnp

are we never just not pretending


kutgd


----------



## sweetgoats

Kitten under the garage door. 

hkol


----------



## toth boer goats

hkol

have known only linda

hujgvb


----------



## sweetgoats

hujgvb

help us just give vaccine boost.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

lori..slap the keyboard. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

waiting on you Lori .........to slap the keyboard .......LOL .. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats

I am sorry.


hdwf


----------



## toth boer goats

> I am sorry.


 It's OK Lori... :wink:

hdwf

how did waldo flirt


----------



## FourSnyders

Slap the keyboard please!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL ...I did it to....sorry :doh: 



mnkf


----------



## goathappy

make no knight fight

fkeis


----------



## KW Farms

fat keen eagles in suites

lwimpt


----------



## sweetgoats

lwimpt

loud wine inside my patio today

pqfos


----------



## toth boer goats

pqfos

put quarters found on side


gvjakl


----------



## sweetgoats

gvjakl

go visit jack and kate later

enkpg


----------



## toth boer goats

enkpg

every nut keeps people going


fksln


----------



## FourSnyders

Flashy kites sail lightly now.

kwarjxgh


----------



## toth boer goats

knowing what andy really jabbed xrays got hot





fjkgvnkdg


----------



## KW Farms

fly jumping kangeroos going very north keeping dry goods

hpristcl


----------



## toth boer goats

Hi Pam really is something to call Lisa


sjfnk


----------



## KW Farms

some just find no knives

leprto


----------



## toth boer goats

like every prayer really teaches others


dfjafnk


----------



## PiccoloGoat

dfjafnk

do fish jump at funny night knives?

ervghe


----------



## KW Farms

enter righteous villages giving haltered elephants

htimoras


----------



## toth boer goats

htimoras


hope Todd isn't mad or really as sad



sjfgssf


----------



## KW Farms

some just fly going small speeds fridays

lpstelap


----------



## toth boer goats

let people stand to east latitude at palace


dfqadk


----------



## KW Farms

don't forget quiet afternoon duck kettle

lpulwas


----------



## toth boer goats

Look people under lamp was a spot



ghlisal


----------



## sweetgoats

ghlisal

Good husbands listen intensely saying a little 

ljeojg


----------



## toth boer goats

> Good husbands listen intensely saying a little


 That is funny ..Lori :ROFL:

ljeojg

like jed enjoyed opening junk goods

sjdfsffs


----------



## KW Farms

squirrels jumped down frequently, squeaking friendly folk songs

lpuwttlps


----------



## toth boer goats

lpuwttlps

last person under water tells the latest person something

gskjgj


----------



## RowdyKidz

good salamanders kissed jungle goats jaws!


fhnvhksl


----------



## Gumtree

fhnvhksl

fred has no vet he keeps snakes lots

hgqgeger


----------



## toth boer goats

hgqgeger

he's got questions good energy great eager rants


dfkgsdk


----------



## Gumtree

dfkgsdk

darned freeky kev gets silly ducks killed


reyurwjg


----------



## toth boer goats

reyurwjg

real easy yarn under radar with joke giggle


dfjskfskj


----------



## KW Farms

don't forget jumping squirrels kindly feed some kangeroo jackets

lwpedsmpr


----------



## toth boer goats

lwpedsmpr

let what people easily drop seem more professional reply

sdjdjaj


----------



## sparks879

sdjdjaj

singing dancing joking dogs jump around jackles


kljinmj


----------



## toth boer goats

kljinmj

keep learning junk into needing more jam

sdfnls


----------



## RowdyKidz

sdfnls

snakes do find nice little squirrels

akjfhlf


----------



## toth boer goats

akjfhlf

a knot just forgets her little frog


sdflsf


----------



## sparks879

sdflsf


strange ducks fly low slung forever



wreftr


----------



## KW Farms

what really entered from the room?

yartspadd


----------



## toth boer goats

yartspadd

you are really starting something pretty abnormal dancing dad

skfjsk


----------



## KW Farms

some kind fish just sing kindly

kplatst


----------



## toth boer goats

kplatst

keep putting lollipops and tins standing tall


kdfjsjg


----------



## sparks879

kdfjsjg

kindly disregaurd jerky slices jumping goats


lkuimkl


----------



## toth boer goats

lkuimkl

little kid usually itches more kinda lame

fjlksgj


----------



## KW Farms

flame jumping little kangeroos sing goat jingles

lstlats


----------



## toth boer goats

lstlats

look stanley the little ants title stands

gjkslg


----------



## sweetgoats

girl just kiss silly looking goats.

skdur


----------



## toth boer goats

skdur


super kid dances under ramp

gfldgs


----------



## KW Farms

give fat little dogs good sausages

lrpstas


----------



## toth boer goats

lrpstas


little red parrot stands tough at stand

gkdljgj


----------



## RPC

gkdljgj

Girl Kids Don't Like jack gene jones

olksfgh


----------



## toth boer goats

olksfgh

out lapped kid should fight going home



fgdjghg


----------



## citylights

Finally! good dogs juggle growing hairy gazelles!

fdasji


----------



## toth boer goats

fdasji

float down at sea join ike




klksjga


----------



## KW Farms

Kinky little kangeroos sing just go away. :whatgoat: 

tlpatsem


----------



## Gumtree

tlpatsem=
that little pet ate the sauce emily made
dhgwer


----------



## toth boer goats

dhgwer

don't hate good writing either rick 

jgslafd


----------



## Native87

jgslafd

Judge got slapped silly long after Fred died

rrgtyu


----------



## greatcashmeres

rrgtyu

red riot gorilla tank yodel under

hcelvg


----------



## toth boer goats

hcelvg

hey cousin every lovely vision gloats




jgsjpg


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

jgsjpg

jaguars go swiftly jumping prezwalskis gazelle (or maybe it was antelope. lol )

iore


----------



## [email protected]

I often read evelo

svnjop


----------



## [email protected]

that was" I often read envelopes"

svnlop


----------



## KW Farms

some very nosy lemons on pickles

npastbp


----------



## Native87

npastbp

No problems as soon to be presented

ybrgwr


----------



## greatcashmeres

ybrgwr

yellow bridge run garage what rare

rtfgo


----------



## toth boer goats

rtfgo

really tight fluff goes on


fasfjw


----------



## [email protected]

Fast as sin for jumpin wethers

rgadilp


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

Really great apples dither in lolly pops
ghjnj


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

ghjnj

goats hate jumping no jumps (lol)

adklfs


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

Goats love jumping!
Additional differances kause lightheaded flakes of sawdust...???? *~*
ggodg


----------



## KW Farms

Good geese on dumb geese ? lol

spofat


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

(but goats hate not jumping! lol ;D)

spofat

silly pandas often feast after tea (lol)

sdyf


----------



## greatcashmeres

sdyf

star donkey yarn farm

yxbli


----------



## ivy eaters

greatcashmeres said:


> sdyf
> 
> star donkey yarn farm
> 
> yxbli


young xavier boys like icing

dfkjl


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

Dreaming flowers know jogging lies
ewas


----------



## Lizzy_18

ewas
everyone wants another song  
isml


----------



## KW Farms

I sometimes miss lunch.

sitors


----------



## Lizzy_18

sitors

silly iguana's torcher otters or seals


----------



## toth boer goats

sitors

saturday is the only riddle shared



gjsgj


----------



## Lizzy_18

oops my bad i for got to put one  

gjsgj

gregory jumped so gallantly Joe

asdfg


----------



## toth boer goats

> oops my bad i for got to put one


 HeHe ...no problem Lizzy_18.... :hug:

asdfg

another squirrel dropped five grains

fsnfslf


----------



## Lizzy_18

lol thanks  
fred smelt ned's feet. SMELLY lobster feet 

ydfjlbfo


----------



## greatcashmeres

ydfjlbfo

you did flick jelly late by falling over

cuiybl


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

cuiybl

Can Unicorns Inhale Your Blue Lettuce

trfhj


----------



## toth boer goats

> lol thanks


Your welcome... :wink: :greengrin:


> fred smelt ned's feet. SMELLY lobster feet


 too funny..that's a good one.. :ROFL:

trfhj
try reeling full hands jude

whqon


----------



## [email protected]

What happy quiet orney nerds?


pjnvda


----------



## KW Farms

please just note very dark animals

lsopt


----------



## Lizzy_18

lsopt

Laura sees octopus poop today

rvdswe


----------



## Gumtree

rvdswe

rising Vera does sweat when eating

ewpgb


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm

ewpgb

every woman plays goat bingo onder: 


sjuv


----------



## Lizzy_18

sjuv

some jelly unites victory

ibhxd


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

I bought a hybrid xray dinosaur
edwseg


----------



## Lizzy_18

edwseg

every dog wants someone elses goods

ksfiuo


----------



## toth boer goats

ksfiuo

kind sir feel inside under oreo


tkrkekj


----------



## Goat Crazy

Tim Knows Rover Kamps Enough. Kindly, Josie

sdga


----------



## toth boer goats

sdga

some days giraffes act


eirffns


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

Earaches in right fluff fakes needing socks
esaew


----------



## Native87

esaew

Ernie saw a ewe walking

dpkcw


----------



## Lizzy_18

dpkcw

Duke pulled kat's claw wildly

oiugfh


----------



## toth boer goats

oiugfh

Oh I under guessed fixing howard




ofqkqd


----------



## Native87

ofqkqd

Old foes quit kicking quickly dying

giwsuh


----------



## toth boer goats

giwsuh

getting in with snakes under home


kjwkw


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*K*now *J*ust *W*hat *K*eystrokes *W*ork

rwdetfs

Have fun!


----------



## Lizzy_18

rwdetfs

ronda was dealing elephants tacobell food secretly...

yjmufhgt


----------



## Iwantgoats

yjmufhgt

You Just Might Uggg (Is that a word, lol) Find Hot Goat Turds. 


jghbku


----------



## toth boer goats

jghbku

just go home before ken utters


hkokdo


----------



## Lizzy_18

hkokdo

"hot kangaroos or kicking dogs" olivia? 

dfgtyui


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*D*ont *F*orget *G*reat *T*ools *Y*et *U*ndiscovered *I*nstruments

uhjiyreg


----------



## KW Farms

Ugly horses just itch yet red eagles grow. 

taprewn


----------



## toth boer goats

taprewn

try another pepper right edge water no

akfkaa


----------



## Lizzy_18

akfkaa

another kick flick kayla again and again...

rtyuid


----------



## toth boer goats

rtyuid

reggie tried yolk under Iron dredge



kgfkd


----------



## Native87

kgfkd

kiko goat found kids dinner

kjretn


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

Kiko jumps right ento the next
gggggg


----------



## toth boer goats

:shocked: HeHe


gggggg

good grief got good giraffe gone


kfsfajg


----------



## Native87

kfsfajg

kept falling short for a just gain

iuwsgb


----------



## toth boer goats

iuwsgb

I understand Will stands ground big



jhdiur


----------



## greatcashmeres

jhdiur

just have dinner in under roof

dlgijo


----------



## toth boer goats

dlgijo

do lillys grow in january only



twjjjw


----------



## Lizzy_18

twjjjw

tom was juggling jumping jugs wildly

yjasndds


----------



## toth boer goats

yjasndds

you just aren't swift nodding daffy ducks sandles

sfjsghg


----------



## Lizzy_18

sfjsghg

super fun jon.... so go have gum 

rtuif


----------



## Native87

rtuif

real talk usually is fair

gujvsv


----------



## greatcashmeres

gujvsv

good understanding just vaguely so visible 

crtdbt


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

Credit ruined to destroy budget trash
vcxzd


----------



## toth boer goats

vcxzd

van cruised xray zillion drives


sfsiia


----------



## Lizzy_18

sfsiia

silly frogs sing "ireland is awesome" 

ojuhy


----------



## toth boer goats

ojuhy

only john under hoops you




irtwj


----------



## Lizzy_18

irtwj

i run to Watermelon juice

oihafdg


----------



## Gumtree

oihafdg

oh I had a fat dear goat

aljkewod


----------



## toth boer goats

aljkewod

Allen loves Jill keep extra wings on door



sfijet


----------



## Native87

sfijet

So finally into Jupiter, Earl tumbled.

vgerht


----------



## toth boer goats

vgerht

van goes either right hand top




twtjwj


----------



## ToshsHeritageFarm

The way the joker was jesting.
qwertyuiop


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Quick While Everyones Rioting, Take Your Umpqua Icecream Out Pronto!

rsetukyj


----------



## toth boer goats

rsetukyj

ron suppose ellen tied up ken you justify

sfjfjiai


----------



## Native87

sfjfjiai

silly fool just fell jingling in a icestorm

ikksvyhc


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Ok, that was just FUNNY!!
I can totally picture myself slipping and falling on the ice like that!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ok, that was just FUNNY!!
> I can totally picture myself slipping and falling on the ice like that!


 :ROFL:

ikksvyhc

it keeps kinda shouting very yelling hot cat

ijwrjoww


----------



## greatcashmeres

ijwrjoww

I just woke running jumping over wicked watermelon

dyguird


----------



## Native87

Dyguird do you guard ugly ideas really diligently mwgjdpti


----------



## [email protected]

mwgjdpti

My white Goat jumping down pretty tulips in.....

nmlpo


----------



## Native87

nmlpo

no more lame precipitation okay?

jjsbhcj


----------



## toth boer goats

jjsbhcj

jump jump side back hop can't jump


jgsghu


----------



## greatcashmeres

jgsghu

just go slowly goat hauling unaware

srtkfsd


----------



## Lizzy_18

srtkfsd

"silly rat took kraft food secretly" dude

csbjilsm


----------



## Native87

csbjilsm

Can somebody just inform little Sam more?

ujjhagtn


----------



## [email protected]

ujjhagtn

utopia, just joking, haha, at goat tamers.....not


----------



## [email protected]

OOPS

FQEEK,L


----------



## toth boer goats

> OOPS


 No problem ...i have done it to... :wink: :greengrin:

FQEEK,L

for queen every Ellen kinda, leaned

Sffnafn


----------



## Native87

sffnafn

some family farmers need agriculture finance now

hjevtgu


----------



## greatcashmeres

hjevtgu

have jiggle even very thin grazing uncle

ufyoig


----------



## toth boer goats

ufyoig

until fixed your other intro goes


jfijgtw


----------



## Native87

jfijgtw

just fix it jerk, got to work.

ohujeb


----------



## toth boer goats

ohujeb

oh how under jawed either bird



tkriew


----------



## greatcashmeres

tkriew

that kangaroo ran in ebbing water

goduetaw


----------



## Native87

goduetaw

get only dues usually expected to always wane. (whew) 

kljkqacg


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

kljkqacg

Kicking little jello killers!??! Quit acting crumby grandpa!
(haha I dont get it!)

asdjewf


----------



## Lizzy_18

asdjewf

A sleepy dog juggled eggs waffles forever

tryuioj


----------



## farmergal

tryuioj

True royalty yells Uh I oughta joust

fhaksoi


----------



## farmgirl1

Fat houses are keen so out Ian

kjds


----------



## Lizzy_18

kjds

killer jobs dig surfers

ppoihg


----------



## farmgirl1

pig pie of India here, great!!!

shbfj


----------



## DebMc

shbfj

sh-h-h! hear big fish jumping

htre


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

htre
have the recent entrtainment

hdtgeh


----------



## Jekka_Lynn

hdtgeh

Hairy Does Tenda Get Even Hairier

fhagd


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

fhagd

fat hogs always get dinner
akwdrm


----------



## farmgirl1

Awkward kangaroos work displeasingly, remember moose???


lkjdh


----------



## Jekka_Lynn

lkjdh

Little Kiddies Jump Down Hills

ghsgf


----------



## [email protected]

ghsgf

Goats Have Silly Gifts, Friend.

xcpoiuv


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

xcpoiuv

Xavier comes patiently only injecting ur vaccine.

bfgjkf


----------



## Realfoodmama

bfgjkf

Big fat goats just kid faster.

weafj


----------



## RPC

weafj

Where everyone ate fruit jelly

fgsdri


----------



## farmgirl1

fgsdri

flying grandmas speak differently running indoors (lol.... WHAT?)

kdsljg


----------



## RPC

kdsljg

Kelly's Dog Sits, Laughs & Jumps gracefully

losgh


----------



## cbartram

lazy ogres surely get hairy!

agahjdsg


----------



## RPC

agahjdsg

All goats and humans jump down smooth glass

olshgdf


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

olshgdf

old lazy sheep have goats do flips

uyfguk


----------



## RPC

uyfguk

Ugly yellow goats give ugly kids

oiwue


----------



## toth boer goats

oiwue


only I want under elms


falfanf


----------



## farmgirl1

falfanf

fulfil all little fanatical and naughty frogs

djhfhd


----------



## RPC

djhfhd

Doug Johnson had five huge dogs

luoyf


----------



## toth boer goats

luoyf

last uncle of your father

sdjgg


----------



## RPC

sdjgg

sitting dog just got goosed

kjcvjik


----------



## toth boer goats

> sitting dog just got goosed


 :ROFL: good one 

kjcvjik
keep john covered Vail just in knee

dkgjsi


----------



## RPC

dkgjsi

Did king George just stop insulting?

fsdbjk


----------



## toth boer goats

fsdbjk

fred saw david biting justin's knee


jfajfjaf


----------



## RPC

jfajfjaf

Jack farted as Jon fastly jogged after Frank

udkyuf


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Ill give it a shot -

udkyuf

Under Dog Kitten Yips Useless Finally

ngfhr


----------



## RPC

ngfhr

Night Growls Frighten Heather Right?

ksgtslk


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

ksgtslk

katie says goats talk something like kangaroos

that is so fun!!!

ejvfut


----------



## RPC

ejvfut

Even jump violently from under tables

lqiwe


----------



## Farmgirl675

lqiwe

lanky quiet idiots wandering everywhere

sjbdu


----------



## toth boer goats

sjbdu

stupid jerk brought darn underware



djgsjf


----------



## Farmgirl675

djgsjf

dang jealous goat steals jacks food

dygdsh


----------



## toth boer goats

dygdsh


darn yarn goes daffy shy happy


sgjjgw


----------



## RPC

sgjjgw

Sara Got Jumping Jacks Going Worldwide

lsigh


----------



## toth boer goats

lsigh

let sheila in garage height 

sggha


----------



## RPC

sggha

Shannon Got Goats Home Alright

uldsf


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

uldsf

underwear leaks down so far

zcchlve


----------



## RPC

zcchlve

Zach Cut Cucumbers, Honeydew, Lemons & Vegetables Everyday *that was a hard one*

lkerh


----------



## Paige

lkerh 

little kids eat real hashbrowns


jufnlo


----------



## toth boer goats

jufnlo

just under fridge not leaning over


algnag


----------



## RPC

algnag

Allen's Leg Gave Nick A Gasp

owieo


----------



## Paige

owieo

Oh wow i eat oreos

omdguc


----------



## RPC

omdguc

Oh My Dad Got Us Chickens

soiea


----------



## Paige

soiea

Sadly oliver is eating apples

nhsio


----------



## toth boer goats

nhsio

Not happening soon I operate


sgsgk


----------



## Paige

sgsgk

so guys sit good K (as in okay)


----------



## Paige

oops forgot to do another one


dtofg


----------



## toth boer goats

> oops forgot to do another one
> 
> dtofg


 :wink:

did Todd offer Fred grapes ?

lafafgh


----------



## Paige

lafafgh

later after Fred an Faith, Gilbert hid

pmks


----------



## toth boer goats

pmks

Problem makes kids squirm 


sjfsfh


----------



## Paige

sjfsh

Sunday josh fried salmon for himself

hkind


----------



## toth boer goats

hkind


his kind

sjhphj


----------



## RPC

sjhphj

Sally Just Hit Phil's Head Jumping

nghgls


----------



## Karen

Nigerian Goats Have Great Looking Styles

resflhn


----------



## toth boer goats

resflhn

right even slope for little hens neck




afaol


----------



## KW Farms

Allegators frown and offer lemons

Dtikesdg


----------



## Springbett Farm

dtikesdg
Do tigers in Korea eat salted dwarf goats
jubvkd


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters

Just you be very kind dear
ugfc


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

ugfc
Ugly Goat Fair Coming (no goats are ugly! lol)

awef


----------



## toth boer goats

awef

another way ever far


dksjf


----------



## Paige

dont know so just fly!

dhis


----------



## toth boer goats

dhis

did his internet show


gknlagn


----------



## naturalgoats

gknlagn
goat king needs large albino gerbil neutered


jfhio


----------



## farmgirl1

jfhio

January flowers heave in ogres

hjvga


----------



## toth boer goats

hjvga

Happy joan visits grandma again

gsgnsl


----------



## jglfainters

gsgnsl

girls say guys need some lovin'

mblklm


----------



## toth boer goats

> girls say guys need some lovin'


 :laugh: :hi5:

mblklm

Must Ben like kathy's Laughing mistake...

sfsbsk


----------



## RPC

sfsbsk

Suzy Found Stan Baking Some Kelp

htvngr


----------



## toth boer goats

htvngr

have Toby's van near garage rear


dkjfa


----------



## RPC

dkjfa

Did Kendra Just Feed Allen

lsool


----------



## toth boer goats

lsool

Linda sat on Oliver lightly

dfggj


----------



## Randi

Do frogs go getting jiggy?

keriv


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

Keep Every Rhinoceros In View!!!

poirq


----------



## naturalgoats

poirq

poor old ivan rots quietly

kljsd


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

kljsd

Kim Listened Just Slightly Distracted

sqfur


----------



## PrincessB

sqfur

sliced quiche for under roofs 

fjsha


----------



## Pygmy Packer

finaly Jack sat hard again :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

kdyrt


----------



## Goat Song

kdyrt

Katy Did Your Report Today.

sdhjof


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

sdhjof

Sent David Happily Jogging Off Forever

xsjg


----------



## toth boer goats

xsjg
xray sonia just gave

gsdlg


----------



## milkmaid

Gas stations do look good.

uktma


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

uktma
You know the mail arrived.

fdty


----------



## naturalgoats

fdty
first dog today yay!!! (and it's actually true!!! 

adfhkj


----------



## toth boer goats

adfhkj

Angel did find her kid jess



sjfhsfh


----------



## Pygmy Packer

sjfhsfh
sandy jackson finished hand sanding fish hooks :dance: 

bhwehtujc


----------



## naturalgoats

big henry went energetically, hopefully, to unhook joe's collar.

(even I don't know what the above means.... but it could be something 

iuvemtkhj


----------



## RowdyKidz

iuvemtkhj

I use very energetic moms to kill hateful jaguars

rgarsemg


----------



## naturalgoats

rgarsemg

rowdy goats are running stupidly eating my garden.

kerlkjgo


----------



## toth boer goats

kerlkjgo

ken eagerly listened kid just going on


jfsfh


----------



## naturalgoats

jfsfh

jake fell, slipped, fell, howled.

onskfe


----------



## toth boer goats

onskfe
old norton said kids find elmo

ghafh


----------



## RowdyKidz

ghafh

go have a fun horse

bhfjk


----------



## toth boer goats

bhfjk

bring henry from john kicked



rittwht


----------



## naturalgoats

tittwht

read it to Ted while he talks



icnelwo


----------



## RowdyKidz

icnelwo

I can not except low windows outside

hwerh


----------



## VincekFarm

hwerh

Harold was expertly riding horses


kjoiar


----------



## naturalgoats

kjoiar

Katy jumped over Ivan and roared.

sdflkej


----------



## Paige

Susan died flying low, killing Eddy Jacobs.

afgnd


----------



## freckles

Another Fabulous Grand Night Day. 
oitwd


----------



## toth boer goats

oitwd

Other items to Wonder down

lgahgal


----------



## DavyHollow

Let Goats ask Human Girls as Liars

djaos


----------



## freckles

Donkey Jack A**es or stubborn
poreyi


----------



## DavyHollow

Poor Orangutans require easy yellow islands


----------



## freckles

DavyHollow said:


> Poor Orangutans require easy yellow islands


You forgot to slap the keyboard


----------



## toth boer goats

> Poor Orangutans require easy yellow islands


 Davyhollow ...slap the keyboard.... :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow

croop! sorry! ahah

cfkl


----------



## freckles

Cats fly kittens lie
piufd


----------



## toth boer goats

> croop! sorry! ahah


 Don't worry.. I forgot to slap the keyboard once before too... :wink: hope you are feeling better.. :hug:

piufd
put in under flower dude

fsfjsj


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

fsfjsj
Fat Santa Frightens Jeffrey Stealing Juice

oiuywz


----------



## toth boer goats

oiuywz

open in under your window Zack


fjgjhg


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

fjgjhg

Fighting Just Got Junior Hung.... Gosh?! :? 

pioicx


----------



## toth boer goats

pioicx

people ignore operations in city xrays


rgksjf


----------



## Frosty1

rgksjf

Rabbits grow kittens soon jumping free. lol 


lakjsh


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

lakjsh

Laughing at Kayla just seems harsh! 

coibh


----------



## Frosty1

coibh

Chickens often invite bees home.

lkjljlk


----------



## toth boer goats

lkjljlk

love kids just like junior likes kangaroos



gdiuw


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

gdiuw

got down in underneath washer

oicghnt


----------



## Frosty1

oicghnt

Often in chickens, goats hide nice things. 

alkjls


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL: Frosty, can you give an example?

A little kite just _looks_ small.

aspdom (Haha, if that is a word, it is a kingdom ruled by a snake!)


----------



## Frosty1

:laugh: You never know what goes on in goats minds...   Mine would make a fake chicken then entice me to feed the chicken goat treats.  Then the goats would eat the treats later... LOL 


aspdom

And show pigs don't often moo. :leap: 


lhdfsj


----------



## milkmaid

Look here - don't forget Sarah Jane!

gnuvnky


----------



## Frosty1

gnuvnky

Gnomes not under vans never know you. 

Whew, that was a toughie! 


pqowie


----------



## .:Linz:.

pqowie

Professor Quigley owes Warren inch-long emus. 

wrgoi


----------



## milkmaid

We rapidly got over it.

solgm


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 




solgm
Sounds odd Linda gone monday


fjshee


----------



## .:Linz:.

fjshee

Finding just Sean home, Esther entertains. 

agehoj


----------



## Frosty1

All goats eat ham others jam. lol

qpoiwep


----------



## milkmaid

Quit pecking, or I'll want everyone's password.

sabjrh


----------



## Frosty1

Soon after baths, just run home.

mznxcb


----------



## .:Linz:.

mznxcb

My zebra named Xerxes can bugle.

eiurgsl


----------



## Frosty1

Eat ice under rice, go slow Lois!


----------



## toth boer goats

Frosty1...slap the keyboard... :wink:


----------



## SkyesRanch

Keep It Going!!! I will start it again...

wzqaesgh


----------



## GingersMaMa

Wacky zebra Queen amy enjoying some grass hay 

bgtyh


----------



## SkyesRanch

Bad Goats Tie Your Hands.  

gtyfjtyh


----------



## Frosty1

Goats that yaks fight, just take your hair. 

qoirweu


----------



## GingersMaMa

Queen Olive is riding with Earl Utah 


tkvbtuj


----------



## Frosty1

The kangaroo vaults brightly toward Ugly Joe. 


zmxeoi


----------



## GingersMaMa

Zany Monkeys X-ray Elephants on income 


jgfuykb


----------



## Frosty1

Jack goes for umbrellas, your kangaroo bounds.

rfrueiow


----------



## goat

red flies run under england in old wars.

ftgehruujhh


----------



## GingersMaMa

Frank tried going East, having ran under Urick, jumping high hurtles 


fgyhikknl


----------



## toth boer goats

fgyhikknl

from going yonder hand is knocking knock number line



fjgdus


----------



## Frosty1

fjgdus

Fly John! Guru dragons understand sorcery.


----------



## SkyesRanch

You forgot to slap the keyboard Frosty.


----------



## Frosty1

Sorry...    

gjieerrf


----------



## GingersMaMa

Goat jerky is eaten everywhere,rosemary roasted fish 


opiuh


----------



## Frosty1

Ostriches perhaps ingest under houses. 

ijdrdfijo


----------



## GingersMaMa

If Josh don't reach Denmark, Fran is jogging off.

zcxfdbn


----------



## Frosty1

Zack, Cody's xylophone fired Dave's blue nest.


ridrjkdji


----------



## GingersMaMa

ridrjkdji

Rick is driving ridiculous Jumping Kens dog Jack Igloo 

sdtfgul


----------



## Frosty1

Stan does the free golf under laughter.

jfdjifd


----------



## GingersMaMa

Jim's first date June ,isn't friendly duh ! 


zxvcbnl


----------



## Frosty1

Zack, Xander vaults chickens, but not llamas. 

jnkfdui


----------



## GingersMaMa

Jedd, Nick,Ken fishing down under ice 



dfghuokl


----------



## Frosty1

Darn! Foxes got half under Ollie's kitten's land!

njkvxi


----------



## toth boer goats

njkvxi

Nick just knows Vic's xray is



gidbwg


----------



## Frosty1

Going inside diabolical bugs, will grate. 

nujnkdf


----------



## toth boer goats

nujnkdf


No under jump not known did find

fjsuee


----------



## GingersMaMa

Fish jump sun up Easter evening 


sfdghjk


----------



## toth boer goats

sfdghjk

Should frank do good his junior knee


fhjgsy


----------



## Frosty1

For Harry Johnson, goats sure yelp.

njkioio


----------



## GingersMaMa

Nice jumping kids in Oregon is original 

gvbnmert


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

governer vincent backleber never made every rat two-squeak
hdfuisay


----------



## toth boer goats

hdfuisay

has Dan freed us inside say another yard



fjghsad


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

fjghsad
fred,jess,gary,have you seen a doorknob?


----------



## Frosty1

You forgot to slap the keyboard.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

oops  sorry! 
dfhsau


----------



## Frosty1

dfhsau

Down for housing settlements at Uncle's.

frheih


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

freindly ronald had everyoen in hacking


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

sorry, forgot again! hdftyu


----------



## Frosty1

hdftyu

Happy Donald fired the yaks udder.

onefvm


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

onefvm
one nasty echo favortizes very many


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

hjgfud


----------



## Frosty1

hjgfud

Have joy, gladness, fun underneath drops


rvfjmoj


----------



## GingersMaMa

Rabbits verses fish jumping ,mice observe jump 

gvhbjkol


----------



## toth boer goats

gvhbjkol

great video has been junior kid on line



gjdrgtw


----------



## Frosty1

gjdrgtw

Great, John didn't do right, got to win.

uirdcio


----------



## GingersMaMa

Unicorn is racing down cobbles in Oregon 

dfghjpjhk


----------



## Frosty1

dfghjpjhk

Daphney fought Gertrude happily joyfully Pam jilted Hank's kangaroo.

fsvrcxnhu


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

fsvrcxnhu
favorites, some vaccumn raccoons can't xylophone never hit Ulga


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

hhfdghfhfigyu


----------



## lovin'_my_life

heavy horses fall down. Giraffes hit fifty, have fun, invent giant yams. U?

gdsjn


----------



## GingersMaMa

Good dog's sit,jump not.

dfghijklm


----------



## toth boer goats

dfghijklm

did Fred go hiding in jelly, ken likes me


rjtbzs


----------



## Bona Fide

rjtbzs

Royal jesters take borrowing zebras seriously.

alskfibq


----------



## GingersMaMa

As Lora sews kites, Frank is being quiet


erftyguih


----------



## toth boer goats

erftyguih

Earl really forgot to yell guilty under intentions halt

tjshrf


----------



## GingersMaMa

The jumping sheep heard Robin fly

fdghjklg


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

fly down george! has jessica kiko'd la germon?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

ejrhu


----------



## VincekFarm

ejrhu

Energetic,jumping rabbit hates unicorns

adbyn


----------



## Frosty1

After Daphney bit you nice.

vihenkj


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

venom is hunting even not kangaroos, jane


----------



## lovin'_my_life

Forgot to slap the keyboard!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

sorry!


kjfhduifgy


----------



## toth boer goats

kjfhduifgy

Ken just flew high during union indoors for good year


sjfyrbrr


----------



## milkmaid

So just forget your rotten-banana Rolls Royce.

okmzivoi


----------



## toth boer goats

okmzivoi

Oscar kinda makes Zebra's interestingly vocal on invite


gjsyee


----------



## VincekFarm

gjsyee

Grant Jenkins slapped Yetta's ewe, Ester.


----------



## VincekFarm

Oops forgot this!

KHDBDCM


----------



## Breezy-Trail

kevins house doomed by dressed crazy monkies

dfjhdfh


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

daniel, forever jack has de forever house


----------



## toth boer goats

Slap the keyboard.. myanjelicgirlz :wink:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

krhetuerr


----------



## Frosty1

krhetuerr

Kriminy! Rachel had emu tarantulas under elephant's right rump!


----------



## toth boer goats

> krhetuerr


 thank you myanjelicgirlz :thumb:

Slap the keyboard Frosty1 :laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms

Here i'll slap it. :laugh:

lebskilgs


----------



## Frosty1

Oh! I'm so sorry I didn't even see that.    

Lemars eat bats slowly killing its little gross slime. lol

fijdfilu


----------



## KW Farms

No worries. 

Flowers in June discover fun interesting little umbrellas.

litglsat


----------



## Frosty1

Little itinerary tanks go laughingly shopping at Target.  lol


Ihuervk


----------



## toth boer goats

Ivan has under elbowed Ron very knee


tiwbqb


----------



## Frosty1

Thanks, it's wonderful because queens bathe. Hehehe lol 


Urdgij


----------



## eliya

Under rugs dogs go if jittery

wbyow


----------



## .:Linz:.

Why Bob, you only wish! 

loesrf


----------



## KW Farms

Lets only eat some red fruit.

tosdifh


----------



## JackMilliken

The Old Silly Dog Is Fighting Hawks

sdghers


----------



## eliya

Sally dear, go help Ed - real soon!

weojhg


----------



## JackMilliken

Writing Elves (Or Jaguars) Hit Gongs

jsadl


----------



## eliya

Jonathan sat all day long.

lursvm


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

Lurking Under Rocks Scares Venomous Mice

oajdnf


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Otis And Jack, DanceN' Fruit :laugh:

rdte


----------



## eliya

Read Deuteronomy today, Eliya. (whoa, that would be a lot to read in one day!)

lgesp


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes that would be a lot to read in one day!

Large Goats Eat Sour Plants

yfttf


----------



## toth boer goats

yfttf

you found the tie folded

fhshfa


----------



## xymenah

Frantic heretics seek Freds final accusations. 

awsgfr


----------



## DavyHollow

A Wicked Soft Goat Feels Real

dfkls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dan Flapjack Kicks Low Stairs

hthjj


----------



## DavyHollow

High Tents Have Jammed Jacks

jklad


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Just Kan Love Alpine Does

nabuyf


----------



## KW Farms

Nubians act beautiful under your flowers.

sbatlis


----------



## xymenah

Saanens bathing at the latest island spa. 

cmbvf


----------



## KW Farms

Crafty male beavers visit fish.

lsettp


----------



## DavyHollow

I Sometimes Enlarge The Tingling Pooch

bhjv


----------



## KW Farms

^ :ROFL:

Big horses jump vertically.

lpets


----------



## milkmaid

Little people eat tough steak.

mhks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

monkey hanging kings sweater

gyuk


----------



## KW Farms

Get your ugly kangeroo.

lagsm


----------



## toth boer goats

lagsm

lets agree giraffes seem mean


djgsohg


----------



## DavyHollow

Don't Just Go Soft On Hefty Goats

hjkl


----------



## milkmaid

hjkl
Henry, just kiss Lucy.

rjdfgh


----------



## KW Farms

Red jeeps drive faster getting hams.

tlrjotsy


----------



## milkmaid

> Red jeeps drive faster getting hams.


 :laugh: Can you explain the science behind that?

tlrjotsy

The long road just over Tennessee starts yonder.

sfollv


----------



## DavyHollow

sfollv

Saving Flowers Over Lovely Long Vacations

gfgij


----------



## KW Farms

milkmaid said:


> Red jeeps drive faster getting hams.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: Can you explain the science behind that?
Click to expand...

Nope. :laugh:

gfgij: Goats frolic giving ipods joyfully.

tlwdrit


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tall Little Warthogs Dance Right In Time


----------



## KW Farms

Slap the keyboard!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wow sorry! I think I have truely LOST my mind!!! :doh: 

vgvugf


sorry again!


----------



## mistydaiz

Vans Get Very Ugly Going Fast

sdjbskdfjgbselk


----------



## mistydaiz

Oops, sorry if it's too long...

 :doh:


----------



## milkmaid

sdjbskdfjgbselk

Sarah, don't joke! Be sure Kate did find John's Gummi Bears; some elves like KANDY! :laugh: 

sdjjb


----------



## mistydaiz

Sorry. Don't Justify Justin Bieber!

jhgfgsfg


----------



## KW Farms

Joyful hefty goats frolic giving sweet fruity grapes.

tldsonts


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

tedious laughing dorks sadly off-handedly neigh through sadness


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

whoops... forgot to slap the keyboard...
lkfdhoi


----------



## RMADairyGoats

myanjelicgirlz said:


> lkfdhoi


Little kites fly during hot hours internationally :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

oops! I forgot to slap the keybroad!
digfdhfd


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

digging in gardens forever doesnt hhurt; forlegs do


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ Don't forget to slap the keybroad


----------



## KW Farms

I'll slap it. :laugh: ...

tlgsotcs


----------



## mistydaiz

The Little Goats Snuck Out To Consume STRAWBERRIES! 

ijeruqaEF


----------



## KW Farms

In jungles, elephants run under quick and elegant flamingos. :laugh: It's true! :ROFL:

jtspotoslh


----------



## mmiller

Just To Say Please On Top Of Some Little Hay.


utlf


----------



## KW Farms

Under the little flamingo.

jstswe


----------



## mmiller

Just stay the same way everyone.

utgf


----------



## thegoatgirl

I love goats.

illoihj tuyg


----------



## KW Farms

You have to make up a sentence with the letters mmiller posted ... "utgf" like "Under the golden flowers."

Incredible little lions order in hot jumbo tacos under your garage. 

ttldtpe


----------



## toth boer goats

ttldtpe

two toads limped down the pond early


gsgjsh


----------



## KW Farms

Geese sang giving jam slowly hungering? Lol.

kufgek


----------



## thegoatgirl

The goat said, "LAAAAA, La, LAAA"

a74hgbnkfn


----------



## KW Farms

thegoatgirl said:


> The goat said, "LAAAAA, La, LAAA"
> 
> a74hgbnkfn


You have to make a sentence out of the letters that the last person posted. In example: If someone "slaps" the letters LASS. You have to make up a sentence such as: *L*ittle *a*nimals *s*it *s*ilently. Does that make sense? If not, please see the original post for rules.

kufgek


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kuddle Ur Furry Goats, Eating Kandy LOL! sorry really stupid!


fgtrj


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Fat goats try running joyfully
eshbsr


----------



## KW Farms

Everyone sees horses being so rambunctious.

stldotl


----------



## mink81

slimy toads live desperately on the land
dvfhln


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Driving very fast hauling little noises
jhbfvju


----------



## KW Farms

Julie has beautiful flowers, violet jasmin ume.

hlatibbs


----------



## Goat Luvr

Huge Lamanchas And Toggenburgs Inspect Big Beautiful Spots.

Wierd, I know


rdbtuy


----------



## KW Farms

Rabbits dig buried treasure under yards.

conlotd


----------



## milkmaid

Come on! No loitering - or total destruction!

lgfd


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Loud goats fight daily.
srfdhsr


----------



## KW Farms

Some rabbits found donuts hidden secretly recently.

bdsulad


----------



## rosti

Baby's dad sung uncle luke a duet.


elrhfirv


----------



## caprine crazy

Every loving rabbit has furballs in rad vacation.

kslopr


----------



## KW Farms

Kangeroos sit looking over pretty rainbows.

tldsotus


----------



## milkmaid

Ten little dinosaurs, sitting on tires under sunshine.

agghjfgb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

apples grow green high just from ground bar 

jhghf


----------



## KW Farms

Just have goats happily forever.

hrfitw


----------



## Tayet

Her Robe Flapped In The Wind

awetie


----------



## milkmaid

A winged elephant's trunk is extraordinary.
voqwo


----------



## JenVise

Vultures only quack when onery

sfkhu


----------



## Tayet

Stir for knack hair umbrellas.

kahrew


----------



## ThreeHavens

Kara Andrew's Hair Ripples; Entrap Wind.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Slap the key board 3 havens


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oops, sorry! 

aosud


----------



## Jodi_berg

Air out soupy under duds

Dusto


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

dorks under storks took over

ogfog


----------



## Jodi_berg

Oh god fat outrageous goats!
Rustl


----------



## KW Farms

Rabbits under sunlight turn lavander.

tldsotl


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Talk like darn scoops on tortilla lamps

sdlgk


----------



## JenVise

Someone does like good kinds.

jlhubg


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Just like honey under big gates.

qefwlbhl


----------



## JenVise

Quite efficiently, fellow wattlers like blowing holly leaves.

alskjfa


----------



## Jodi_berg

All little sows kid just for adoration!
Glkis


----------



## GTAllen

Goats Like kids in soup
sdfva


----------



## goatgirl132

Some dogs favor velveta apples 
Djnffcn


----------



## olbossy

Dont just now first fresheners can noise
sdfskjl


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Sad dogs fan sick kittens just lovely.

lkugekjwehdlugh

mwahaha...


----------



## JenVise

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Sad dogs fan sick kittens just lovely.
> 
> lkugekjwehdlugh
> 
> mwahaha...


Oh my!
I know ugly goats earn kinks, jokes, weird eyes, head dented... Laugh ugly goat... Ha! 

kduhebr


----------



## Sylvie

karen doesn't understand how elephants brown ravioli

hbiluhuj


----------



## goatgirl132

How billy icky likes using his unusual jacket


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

@goatgirl123, please slap the keyboard! Thanks!


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh darn i always mess em up -.- 

Dubcnrj


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Dubcnrj

Do Ukraine's buy creamy nougat rice ice cream?

Iocfujvdt


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Oh poo,. That was a j on the end not an I,..

I was close! Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I obsessively coughed up fur just violently drinking toads.

rflihulqw


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

KymberLeAnn said:


> Oh poo,. That was a j on the end not an I,..
> 
> I was close! Lol


That's fine, I think... Dun dun duuuunnnnnnnnnn.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I obsessively coughed up fur just violently drinking toads.
> 
> rflihulqw


Really flying like I'm happy under lucky quilt wraps

Nsocia


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Nope, sprinting obviously carries infections, Annie.

huqeiuiod


----------



## .:Linz:.

Her unique quilt entertained imagination until I over-thought details. 

oetiuag


----------



## milkmaid

Oh, every time I use a grader...

idzlk


----------



## Sylvie

I drive zebras 'long kaweah (river)

tyhd


----------



## GTAllen

Thank you Harley Davidson
lkgjadsl


----------



## JenVise

Like kaleidoscopes going jello-y, a Dutch Salamander slides loose. 

ioweme


----------



## PiccoloGoat

JenVise said:


> Like kaleidoscopes going jello-y, a Dutch Salamander slides loose.
> 
> ioweme


I owe women every melon eaten


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Piccolo Goat, please slap the keyboard! Thanks


----------



## Goatzrule

I will! gtreshy


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Goatzrule said:


> I will! gtreshy


Grettle tore Ray's Envelope so he yelled!

Shonvdj


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Sherri, hey, only never, dare Justin.

That made NO sense. LOL

bgzdsj


----------



## KymberLeAnn

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Sherri, hey, only never, dare Justin.
> 
> That made NO sense. LOL
> 
> bgzdsj


Battle Ground Zoo's don't sell juice! 

Jnxotz


----------



## JenVise

Jailbird Nick, xero-copied other teamate's zippers.

laksej


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Lake area Kacky sells Elephant Jif.

klkjsnqlk


----------



## JenVise

Kinda lucky kids just say never quit licking ketchup.

ewipjfx


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Expecially with ignorance, pears just fight xylophones.

kkwwwkq


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

Kill Kate with watermelon water kiwis, quickly.

Vushbi


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You forgot the k at the end!  That's okay, though.

Vanished under straw hats, behind Isis.

lgdvwlgy


----------



## KymberLeAnn

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> You forgot the k at the end!  That's okay, though.
> 
> Vanished under straw hats, behind Isis.
> 
> lgdvwlgy


I got dank Volkswagens with a long green yardstick!

Wfobtkl


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

What, fawns' offspring brings ticks killing lives?

hnedqfmd


----------



## KymberLeAnn

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> What, fawns' offspring brings ticks killing lives?
> 
> hnedqfmd


Henry never eats diet quail for Mondays dinner XD

Silnsdh


----------



## RedGate

KymberLeAnn said:


> Henry never eats diet quail for Mondays dinner XD
> 
> Silnsdh


Sandy islands line northern shores during hurricanes.

Tjesd


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

The Jeanie escaped sandy deaths.

errkjkjk


----------



## RedGate

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> The Jeanie escaped sandy deaths.
> 
> errkjkjk


Gosh, this one is hard! Hmmm.

Erica remembers racing koalas just keep joyfully kicking.

Ghutnb


----------



## GTAllen

RedGate said:


> Gosh, this one is hard! Hmmm.
> 
> Erica remembers racing koalas just keep joyfully kicking.
> 
> Ghutnb


Georgia has unbelivable turtle neck breakfast

utiqoi


----------



## Tayet

Utterly ticklish is Quionoa's orange iris.


----------



## Tayet

ojiwaekt


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Tayet said:


> ojiwaekt


Orange juice is why antalopes eat kiwi tomatos.

dvhwd


----------



## milkmaid

Dad's vehicle's half-wheel drive.

kgnfgs


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

K-9s, goats, new frogs, getting sold!


vwekkee


----------



## Tayet

volkswagons eat kale kitties, eek!

yaopuink


----------



## Goatzrule

yea an ovel per underlined in nice kids
hkrtew


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Heck, kitties' rants take endeavoring wales.

hgeqkhl


----------



## Goatzrule

how goats entered quick kids house in
lortegk


----------



## mjgh06

love only rolls the egg going kindly
gcmjg


----------



## Tayet

Lady of real tables eat grape keel.


----------



## Tayet

I keep forgetting to slap the keyboard!

uiaheir


----------



## Goatzrule

uck I ate her ear in right 
atropy


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

*A*ll *T*ired *R*eally *O*ld *P*igs *Y*ell

fzuxres (have fun)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Funky zebras use xylophones, righteously escorting slugs.

That was an odd one!

gylcluglg


----------



## pubgal83

Grab your lawn chair, lay under grapevines & lick grapes. LOL 

Jdbcts


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Just dog bones can tear shoes.

flhuqrrwh


----------



## Billythegoat

Flying lion hinies unearth quacking rino rainbow walrus hams. 

Osurgv


----------



## Goatzrule

Only some unknown right goats very
ywqbe


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Ywqbe
You want queen bees eaten

Bjhcsdmb


----------



## PiccoloGoat

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Piccolo Goat, please slap the keyboard! Thanks


I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Ywqbe
> You want queen bees eaten
> 
> Bjhcsdmb


But juice had cherry sugar deeply mixed beyond

Jdiscp


----------



## mjgh06

Just Dive In soon can't play

skfhsd


----------



## PiccoloGoat

mjgh06 said:


> skfhsd


Some kids fly, hearing some ducks

isogn


----------



## Goatzrule

I saw ovens go nuts


----------



## Goatzrule

oops
trigeu


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

True raging idiots get every unit

Lyfej


----------



## Tayet

Lingering yellow emus frantically jump.

poihnewk


----------



## KW Farms

Puppies on incredible horses never ever wake kangeroos.

sldltsotp


----------



## .:Linz:.

Sadly, Lucy didn't love the son of Tom Parker. 

earkjtnm


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Earkjtnm
Every aardvark rides kangaroo Joeys tomorrow not Monday

Gjtfatt


----------



## WillowGem

Goats jig til four, a terrible tragedy. 

hjcgtu


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

hyenas just could go tell umbrellas 

gcgef


----------



## PiccoloGoat

get chickens going everywhere fridays

weopef


----------



## Goatzrule

We eat off porches even Friday
kdsajhq


----------



## goatgirl132

Goatzrule said:


> We eat off porches even Friday
> kdsajhq


i hope their clean....

kids dont sit, as justin has quit

djndkcfiexz muahahha


----------



## Goatzrule

grrrr
don't jump now, didn't kids cook food in evenings x-rays zebra
klpenbownf


----------



## GTAllen

Kathy loved Pauls enormous nose, but often would notice Frank

WWANGLPOMKS


----------



## goatgirl132

GTAllen said:


> Kathy loved Pauls enormous nose, but often would notice Frank
> 
> WWANGLPOMKS


what was anny nick gulping loud pounding on my kicks sometime?


----------



## GTAllen

slap the keyboard


----------



## goatgirl132

darn i always forget! 
durvkfoxz


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

durvkfoxz
diving under rocks very kiddish, fun, or zylophones, zowch
kjfhais


----------



## KW Farms

Kittens just feel happy and interested somtimes.

latldinl


----------



## KymberLeAnn

latldinl

Lately applesauce tastes like dried Indian nut lard.

Singho


----------



## Goatzrule

Say I no got horse over
udsfoer


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Udders dont stink, freshening often excretes roses

njobhw


----------



## Goatzrule

no job offers baby horse weekly


----------



## milkmaid

> Udders dont stink, freshening often excretes roses


:laugh: HILARIOUS!

Slap the keyboard Goatzrule!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Ill put a random one

Pgeoed


----------



## Goatzrule

Piggy goats eat open ears daily
thyoum


----------



## goatygirl

Two horses or udders Milk

jgdhklf


----------



## Goatzrule

just goats do homework like fred


----------



## goatygirl

Slap the key board Goatzrule!!!
jghfkk


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Just give him five fang kit kats

kdfkde


----------



## goatygirl

Kitties do fine, kings don't eat
jadshklf


----------



## usamagoat

jack ate dad so he kolled like fish
asdfghj


----------



## littlegoatgirl

usamagoat said:


> jack ate dad so he kolled like fish
> asdfghj


All sad deer feel goaty, holy, & jolly!

dtiztj


----------



## Goatzrule

dizzy tall ichy zebra tells joke


----------



## goatygirl

njfsklanv


----------



## usamagoat

no jack fincson said king lets ask now vampire
jhdsg


----------



## goatygirl

Just horses dont sleep good
rybnerb


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Ride young burrows, never ever ride broncos.
Ftlkne


----------



## usamagoat

fish talk like kittens now (eeeaww)
ujxgh


----------



## goatygirl

Oh that a hard one!
u just x-rays get hurt
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxwz


----------



## Goatzrule

A baby chick did every flip, got his Ipod just kicked, lomped must not open pen quick right so the up vs why x-out with zebra

klpotyhed


----------



## goatygirl

Kangaroos like posts you have ever done
sdgfhhkl


----------



## Goatzrule

Sweet dogs go fishing happy having kicked Lucky
ashfoiu


----------



## Trickyroo

another sunny hazy friday out in utah


----------



## Trickyroo

oops , sorry !
fjeoweo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> oops , sorry ! fjeoweo


 Thought you were going to bed   LOL!!

Free Jello eating on wet eat offs

ROFL!! That is odd :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

You forgot to slap the keyboard ! lolol
I was , but I checked the recent posts before I shut the computer down.
But , reading your last post , you need the sleep more then I do , ROFL
Now , I am going to bed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> You forgot to slap the keyboard ! lolol I was , but I checked the recent posts before I shut the computer down. But , reading your last post , you need the sleep more then I do , ROFL Now , I am going to bed


:ROFL: haha!! Yah I do! Lol! I told ya I was tired  and I even forgot to slap the key board! :doh:

Jejehdj

Have fun with that one!  lol!

Night Laura


----------



## goatygirl

Jordan eat Joe even having done jobes
xgezby
Have fun with this one.


----------



## Trickyroo

X-ray giant egrets zebras bees yellow


----------



## Goatzrule

slap the key board
gsjdklf


----------



## Trickyroo

great shot jumps dunkers keepers lingo furbies
I forgot again !
owefoqwdjoqp

good luck !


----------



## goatygirl

Ones who eat fish out quickly would drive just our quality pigs
Sdgyfthxi


----------



## Trickyroo

solo dog goes yodel fishing thinks hefty xtra indigo
mxcbeil


----------



## goatygirl

Meat x-rays can be in love
sdhgf


----------



## Trickyroo

sweet dingo hugs goat forever 
ourpowfhis


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Out upon right power of wolf finds horse in shadows 

Hahaha!! This is why I don't often play this game! Haha!

Hdjejxi


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I think this game is a blast , lol.

hijacked dear junior edible juicy xbox iris


----------



## Trickyroo

Ugghhh , forgot again , ROFL

qaozocneoihcrfuc

Ha ! lots o luck , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LAURA!! What is that!? Haha!! Oh boy! Thanks for the luck! Lol! I is gonna need it!

Quiet at old zombie oriented caves, nice elves open inside houses carved right from under caves 

Haha!! 

Hdjdkajrjfkak


----------



## Trickyroo

Im running out of scratch paper !!!


----------



## Trickyroo

happy day jello donkey keepers are jerks riding funny kindles and keys
bpotvbmre


----------



## Texaslass

Benjamin Peter over there's very bored making runny eggs
dgfiugh


----------



## Trickyroo

dog gone funny is u going hairy
eurogwo


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Even u r open, go waddle over. 


Lhayopv


----------



## goatygirl

Laughing hippos are your only pets very
urieowc


----------



## Texaslass

U r in eerie ottoman with cats :ROFL:

Hetjfbs


----------



## Smallfarmer

He eats the jellys for breakfast sometimes

Udgosgi

Lol good luck!


----------



## Texaslass

Under dog got over some guy's island :shrug: that one is hard!

Feifnkd


----------



## Smallfarmer

Five elves in forest now know dedication


----------



## Smallfarmer

Oops

Wohds


----------



## Texaslass

Wow our hearts died somehow

Yoweit


----------



## usamagoat

walk on hot dogs sis
LOL


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> walk on hot dogs sis
> LOL


Huh? Lol, um, the letters were "Yoweit", not "wohds"! :lol: sorry


----------



## usamagoat

oh


----------



## Texaslass

It's okay, no problem!


----------



## usamagoat

yep. p.s my heart was pounding i was so scared of you maybe you were gonna eat me? LOL:worried:


----------



## Texaslass

usamagoat said:


> yep. p.s my heart was pounding i was so scared of you maybe you were gonna eat me? LOL:worried:


Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

You only will eat icky toads 
qppaldjcow


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Quails pecked, pleaded, and licked dark jelly covered over waffles. 

Chjdty


----------



## Trickyroo

cats had juicy dingo treats yesterday
ruhegn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Right Under Here Elvis Gargles Nonsense 

jhfdui


----------



## Trickyroo

jumping heifers find dollops under insects
pcvbuo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

peeing cows vs blubbering uptown otters 

djsgd


----------



## Trickyroo

daffodils judging small gator dapples
plmqaz


----------



## Trickyroo

This is to funny , great game !


----------



## WillowGem

pink llamas make quaint animal zoos 


ksjdrh


----------



## Trickyroo

keep snakes jumping dingos riding hamsters
tymsow


----------



## WillowGem

tiny young men sing out windows 

dsfkljg


----------



## Texaslass

Down sad flamingo kicked little jaguar good :lol:

Ewokrk


----------



## Trickyroo

early workers over ride kangaroos riding kikos
apwsoe


----------



## Texaslass

awesome people were so over everything
mbnietyj


----------



## WillowGem

Mini burros nicker in ears, taunting yellow jackets.

lakjglj


----------



## Texaslass

Laugh at kittens juggling green little jackets

Zaskm


----------



## Trickyroo

zebras ask smoking kiko muggers
bvdfbg


----------



## Texaslass

Be very dignified following big giraffes :lol:

Udjvodsk (is there a limit on how many letters? )


----------



## Goatzrule

No some one did A-Z
up down jump vs over duck song kick.
hfghjkgds


----------



## Texaslass

high fiving goat hates jerk kid goats dying sometimes :lol:

bmoeibgf


----------



## Trickyroo

bears make owl etchings in blue grey feathers
xmvncei


----------



## Goatzrule

x-rays make very nice cool even ice.
olpiaf


----------



## Sylvie

Owls love playing in Alaskan freezers.

fgilckszhjkl


----------



## Trickyroo

Funny giant indigo little cool keepers sold zoo horse handkerchiefs jelly killer lumps


----------



## Trickyroo

Oops !
Tvhgch


----------



## Goatzrule

Tell very high girl could hear.
klpdfhdgtegs


----------



## Rusty

killer lap pig doesn't forget how dangerous goats think especially goat slingshots:crazy:
bsdwhoisog


----------



## Trickyroo

killer lap pig :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

bugs sold dapper wombats hollered oink in slimy oxcart gravy


----------



## Trickyroo

:doh::doh::doh:

efkoewq


----------



## goatygirl

Elmo forms kind oranges eat wittle quotes.
jhdkfs;


----------



## Trickyroo

Juicy happy donkey kisses for Santa 
Epoidr


----------



## Texaslass

Extremely picky owls ingest dirty roaches (ew, I know! )

Bvkwehf


----------



## Trickyroo

barking viking kiko with elf hair foam
rtiunvwmc


----------



## lauraanimal1

Kittens love playing on toys yarn heads edges duh

gyiffxghip


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy

Trickyroo said:


> barking viking kiko with elf hair foam rtiunvwmc


Ruin tightens unity nunchucks verses window man cave XD

Cthulhufyfdwq


----------



## Texaslass

Can the horse unicorn listen hard underneath four yellow flowers during winter qualls? (doesn't quall mean storm?  Can't remember right off)

badsjhri


----------



## Trickyroo

Squall what what you mean ?


----------



## Texaslass

Trickyroo said:


> Squall what what you mean ?


Yeah probably  Do I do my own letters now, or are you still playing? :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

dfghjktyou


----------



## Trickyroo

dont forget good horses jump kick tiptoe yams october underwear
iewurss


----------



## Texaslass

In every world ugly rabbits silently sidle
Veofjcxik


----------



## Goatzrule

Very early off fear just caused xtra ink kids.
hgdslkdhdgsse


----------



## goatygirl

Horse goats dont sleep like Kelsie dont have dog goats says sally eater
hfjklfadsklgjgdhfkjhnbturyjhgfdjhyou


----------



## Trickyroo




----------



## Rusty

hot fast jackdonkey kick loud fast and down slide kiko leg gosh jumping goat did have fun kicking jennys high north but turtle unicorn ran your jigging hot goat fast down jumping house yikes ouch ugh....
fjksolpoadbnt


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Rusty said:


> hot fast jackdonkey kick loud fast and down slide kiko leg gosh jumping goat did have fun kicking jennys high north but turtle unicorn ran your jigging hot goat fast down jumping house yikes ouch ugh....
> fjksolpoadbnt


Fly jacks kite so orange little planes out and down bite no toes

Jdbtvsuens


----------



## Texaslass

Just drag bad trailers very slow under every new skyscraper.

ovriwnvedfkhb


----------



## Goatzrule

over vast riding in water nights, next very easy down fast kind hilly banks.
dahfkafhjkf


----------



## Trickyroo

dingos and happy fluffy kangaroos anchored fleet highjacked jumping kikos floating

qrepwtyriu


----------



## Goatzrule

Quick ripe ears pick well tonight, yesterday right in Utopia


----------



## Trickyroo

Slap the keyboard


----------



## Goatzrule

oops!
ptorejds


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

People took orange racecars every Jack Daniels saying
hfjasgfufgj


----------



## Goatzrule

Her fitting just as slick getting first up for getting juged
oopyuhfd


----------



## KW Farms

Orangle owls pretend you're up having fun dip.

lbklters


----------



## Texaslass

Little baby Kikos listen to eagles rushing soon

smnvgsdjfds


----------



## Goatzrule

Sweet moose nicked very good stuff doing just Dance solo
gjfjgjwx


----------



## Trickyroo

gigantic jumping feral jello growling jackals whining xboxes 

qpeidjdxd


----------



## Texaslass

Quite pretty even in dingy junky dozers; xD :laugh:

Figvsnfinsl


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Texaslass said:


> Quite pretty even in dingy junky dozers; xD :laugh:
> 
> Figvsnfinsl


Fish in goats very small nine find in no snow

Dhdkcnsnlya


----------



## Goatzrule

deers hand dog kitten club near stop next last year also
hktojcgv


----------



## Trickyroo

happy kitty tonic or juice can give vibes
bevnceq


----------



## Texaslass

Be ever very nice cause everyone's quiet

Kvhrnvicjfsivmdvm


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh your bad ! 

kitty vittles have runny noodles very important cats jumpy ferrets slide impossible vetoes moving dangerously vitamins manicotti 

weiugovbuty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! Very nice Laura!

weiugovbuty

Wet elephants in underwear go on very beautiful upside tipsy yachts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops!

*slap* 
Hsjfkehm


----------



## goatygirl

Horses sleep jummping fences keep eating happy more
adshklfj


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All Dogs Sing Horribly Kings like Fishy Juice 

Hejdkf


----------



## Texaslass

Hey everyone jokes don't keep fretting

Sjvnerigjd


----------



## Trickyroo

slimy jackrabbits violates neon egret rapping idiot gators joking demons
tybgywkwcbo


----------



## Rusty

Totally yucky buck goat you would keep with cows better off
ajfgktbdacr


----------



## goatygirl

Animals joke funny goaties kick tools back does ace cat races
qwertyuioppoiuytrewqasdfghjkllkjhgfdsazxcvbnm,.//.,mnbvcxz
LOL give it a try.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Queen Willa eats rotten turnips yes unicorns ice over purple penguins only in Ukraine yes three red eagles wished quills and sturgeons danced frantically gave halibuts jeweled kazoos like Lisa Krain's jackrabbit's hippopotaumus's gazzelle's father Dan Salad and zebu Xavier Cantanacious Violenti Banatio Narwal Montana,.//., Many nebulas become violent cause Xavier's zany.

bhaueirg


----------



## Texaslass

bid hairy antlers usually ease into rare gatherings

movksdvjdtt


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Many of Vince's kangaroos say dumb violin just demons to tire.
ghaidfe


----------



## Goatzrule

goats hate arcades in december for energy
lpgugdcv


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Long poodles gulp ugly gatorade dark cause vengance
fjgftlhdjlkjohuoiyuu


----------



## Goatzrule

find jack, give fish the look, head dog jumping locks, JK, just out help ups our in you use, ur.
rhynvrvryvrazhjmtyi


----------



## Texaslass

Run hither yon near violent rivers very rapidly yelling "vanity really angers zebras' humility!" Jogging may tear your intestines. 

Giwrngutejv


----------



## Trickyroo

green ink with red nickel geese untie tight entries juggling vipers
xxpeifeaqb


----------



## Texaslass

Xtra xtra pretty eland is following egrets and quails boldly

Brgkjdfmds


----------



## .:Linz:.

Big red giraffes know judo, don't fear my dear sheep. 

odfgmlkd


----------



## goatfarmergirl

Otis doesn't farm goats mainly loses kikos.

dsjn


----------



## Trickyroo

drake snakes jiggle nickels
ytghwlfs


----------



## goatfarmergirl

yellow tigers gather honey wasps last friday slowly

that didn't make any sense at all. lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Laugh out loud...wait...what?

Slap the keyboard please.  LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

I'll slap it for goatfarmergirl 
eirfheiuef


----------



## goatfarmergirl

eirfheiuef

exercise is running far hardly ever in Uta elephants faint

kjbfv


----------



## OakHollowRanch

kjbfv

Kittens Jump Before Fat Vultures  

gdsjf


----------



## goatfarmergirl

gdsjf
goats darted swiftly jumped fence.

lwkf


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Luke warm kangaroos farm.
CHALLENGE!
ndjuuewhgvioerhgierhjgirhgioweeeehgihdfshwehfiheriffrbgiherihgnier


----------



## goatfarmergirl

ndjuuewhgvioerhgierhjgirhgioweeeehgihdfshwehfiheri ffrbgiherihgnier

Nate's dogs jumped under umbrella with harry goats violating in Oregonian every rat hates goats in England rarely hates Jack's goats in rain harry goats icy Oregonian wets every English eting eclairs held goats in holly's daughter's fish sandwich hardly waiting eating .....

never mind this taking to long.

ekjfv


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Evil koalas jump fences violently
gfyufyh


----------



## goatfarmergirl

gfyufyh
green frogs yawned under fence yesterday halloween.

bkhd


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

blue kangaroos have dandruff

htdnso


----------



## Goatzrule

How to do none stop opra
kgkuo


----------



## goatygirl

Keep goats know unicorns once
jgadshkf


----------



## Goatzrule

jump gaot after dark, so he kept falling
dgadggpoiup


----------



## goatygirl

Don't goats act; dogs get goats phone;post one in untill pens.
pppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Justice-Kidds

goatygirl said:


> Don't goats act; dogs get goats phone;post one in untill pens.
> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


Poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop 
That's What I thought of!!
Lots of poop 

Ehdisbskc


----------



## goatlady1314

Justice-Kidds said:


> Poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop poop
> That's What I thought of!!
> Lots of poop
> 
> Ehdisbskc


End here. Didnt I say bye sandy keep care ?

Hdtjvfy


----------



## Trickyroo

humpty dumpty tiptoed joyfully vikings freakishly yahooing 
pqowwjsa


----------



## goatygirl

Purple quial out working when james saw ants
jadshkflo


----------



## Goatzrule

Just after dark some horses keep Flo left over
piotyc


----------



## goatygirl

Pants in one tin yogert can
hgdfko


----------



## goatlady1314

Huge goats do fit kinda odd


Hdjos


----------



## Goatzrule

Huge dogs just open song
plorty


----------



## goatygirl

Pony lets one ride ten youngens
jadshkflfff


----------



## Goatzrule

Just after dark she hid Kate first late friday Feffy flew frogs
iupfjfhb


----------



## KW Farms

Igloos up past five jungles fiercely hide bears.

kacewpbs


----------



## milkmaid

Keep a closed ear when people bash Saanens.

jvlosjnd


----------



## goatlady1314

milkmaid said:


> Keep a closed ear when people bash Saanens.
> 
> jvlosjnd


Just very lazy on sunday.... just not denied 
Ysjsb


----------



## goatygirl

You should just speed draw
dsjsy


----------



## Goatzrule

Dill said just stop yelling
prisjgn


----------



## goatygirl

pig rings in sleep jelly got nothing

jdklfas


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Just don't keep little fat animal shoes 

ifhmsm


----------



## goatlady1314

Igloo fell house melted some mail. 
Gjdeih


----------



## Goatzrule

Goats just dance every illegal hop
Hugydt


----------



## goatlady1314

Horses understand guilt, your dignity too. Lol

Hsudv


----------



## Goatzrule

However someone used data visualization
Hih jug fdtd


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Horses in houses judge ukuleles gladly for dogs trying dancing 
Gltjap


----------



## Goatzrule

Good luck this July after police. 
Jdhhwgsudw


----------



## goatlady1314

Jude dane had hives while guiding students, dane wondering?

Ft skbdjdhsv sjsbvd


----------



## Goatzrule

First this should keep back down John Deere has sadly video services join someone brave version does. 
Vhycfktjtcj


----------



## goatlady1314

Very hyper your cat flyes kites to jungle in time co. Junction

Hsjjdvdidnveus


----------



## Goatzrule

However so just jump directly via data in December next visit each update service. 
Chef du chi vs


----------



## goatlady1314

Cloe hid enough from dean uni cloe hid incredibly, very sad

Uwbisksbs umv


----------



## Goatzrule

Unfortunately we believe in some kind such behavior but she uses material via. 
Gughvdhfyvhbuv hi


----------



## goatygirl

Goat under good health video download has finally yellow vechical however because unlike venders
cxuzxwzxwzxwxz


----------



## Goatzrule

Check Xbox users zero x-ray with zone xml was zebra Xmas with zero. 
huggfdtdd


----------



## goatlady1314

Here ugly girl griffin finds dod the dingling dog

Hehjs sj


----------



## Trickyroo

hairy egret hides jingling santas sweet jellies
qieuvhc


----------



## goatygirl

Quick image editing unfortunately visit hover currently

Sggvjxgxjggjdifig htfh


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> Quick image editing unfortunately visit hover currently
> 
> Sggvjxgxjggjdifig htfh


Yours are tooooo big!


----------



## goatygirl

Lol your just scared!


----------



## goatlady1314

NO I AM NOT!!!

she= good greif, violence, justice, xylem, gangsters, xrays, jungles, girly girl, jealousy, dirt, infinity, fights, intolerance, good, hatered, thats for her!! 

Hsjzusvsks hsis sksnsvhs


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> Lol your just scared!


Now you are!


----------



## Ride4ever

Well I am NOT!
*H*e *s*lowly *j*umps *z*ebras *u*nder *s*ome *v*aulted *s*ummer *k*itchens *s*ometimes. *H*e *s*ays *i*t's *s*uper. *S*he *k*icked *s*everal *n*ewsmen *s*uper *v*aliantly, *h*ence *s*pectacular.

kditdbf skdk tbhu


----------



## Goatzrule

Kevin did it takes down both for someone knows during keep this user. 
If you want to have this war do this. 
Gtgu ghkkocts gbuh km bhojo mms omp, plhgdrsesseeaawa hbhvfgtftuuhumombggdgdgrrc


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Farah tamed seven kegs by doubly jointed dogs had seven violins slowly jumping sweetly by voodoo dolls

hfuierghugrgzxaj


----------



## goatlady1314

Goatzrule said:


> Kevin did it takes down both for someone knows during keep this user.
> If you want to have this war do this.
> Gtgu ghkkocts gbuh km bhojo mms omp, plhgdrsesseeaawa hbhvfgtftuuhumombggdgdgrrc


Got to go ugly girl, here kittens, kikos. Only cats that sit. Go buckle up some horses kim merly. By hours on jury over. My mom said only me placed pleasant. Please leave him go doris! Rest son. Enough season salt enough ENOUGH! And anna was adorable. Had bad hearing very fatal. Got to fly to utah uni. Henry udderly moved on more! 
FINALLY DONE HAHA

hs odbsisjbeosnsisnebuskd ndld skskjsbskdnsjoldndjzije ejekemmdkdkdkekdkkdkdkdkdmd


----------



## Goatzrule

He said one day before starting into something just because everyone out sang now she never even better understand something known during . Now don't include Duncan. Simon know someone keep John Smith back some keep doing nothing special just over land development needs save . I Can't Do It


----------



## goatlady1314

So I win


----------



## Ride4ever

okay. You win, but not nessasarly fairly. It is nearly impossible do a sentence that somewhat makes sense with a bunch of dkdkkkkdkdkd's.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya your right how bout this one, fedytrssfgtre


----------



## Ride4ever

This I can do.
Frank eats doughnuts, yummy, tries recklessly, sometimes stupidly, for great things, reason explains.


----------



## goatlady1314

U forgot to slap the keyboard lol


----------



## Ride4ever

LOL! I did forget. Silly me. okay here it goes

sktlks kjsld


----------



## Goatzrule

Steve knows that little kids stocks. Keep John somewhere looking down.


----------



## goatlady1314

Forgot to slap the keyboard!


----------



## Goatzrule

Hihgdmh


----------



## goatlady1314

Haily is hairy girl, deans mich hairier.

Snbsus


----------



## Goatzrule

She never back sang under section


----------



## goatlady1314

U forgot the keyboard again!


----------



## Ride4ever

This happens a lot


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes it does!


----------



## Ride4ever

Well we could just go on?


----------



## goatlady1314

Lets! Jsvsiw


----------



## Ride4ever

John says Viki shouted "Its wet!"
sdfjiegz


----------



## Goatzrule

Some dogs fight just in Europe gets zone. 
hklopra


----------



## Ride4ever

He keeps lots of prayer records around.

skdiebxtdf


----------



## Goatzrule

Silly kitty dogs in Europe bake Xboxs to da finish
Uicfsgyt


----------



## Ride4ever

Unicorn's for sale, got yellow trucks.


----------



## Ride4ever

Oops. Forgot the keyboard.

iauosdf


----------



## goatlady1314

I am unfortunately ordinarly sad definitely fellin!

Ksisbw


----------



## goatygirl

Kiss sheepis sorry but worry

C.f. kdjtdtixjtxjgcyjxgmkyykjy


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm pretty sure no one will figure that one out sooooooo
Ihvhi


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd

I have very heavy igloos

shpnf


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Super Hot Pants Never Fight

tjzrnd


----------



## dallaskdixie

Tight jeans zap rude nerdy denim 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I probably should slap it 
Ghfci


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Gotta Hide Fanged Coyotes Inside 
wiprgh


----------



## Mamaboyd

where is pretty ruby's goat hiding

dptmt


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Darned Puppies Tear My Tires

pwrotjg


----------



## Mamaboyd

paint white rabbits on the jungle gym

ltbmqc


----------



## goatygirl

Later tonight because my quick cat
Jsgxdkgxg check k chef, dkyfkf


----------



## goatlady1314

Jigsaw suited gold xray didnt kare got xray good. Cat had enough checkers katie kat cooking hearts enough food. Done karaoke young for know from. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

ucgnh

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## maple hill farm tina

Underwear caint get no higher (and, yes, I'm an English teacher, but I couldn't help it... It just struck me as hilarious...).

Flijysf


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Flies Lift In Jets Yet So Far

priotug


----------



## kenzie

Ponies running in on two ugly guards
Isdafgn


----------



## dallaskdixie

Igloo slushy, darn after fingers gone numb


----------



## dallaskdixie

Lokimj


----------



## kenzie

Little orange kangerou in mid july
Ljehe


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Little Joe eats hay eventually 

Hvvhk


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## fishin816

Stzsrdgy


----------



## kenzie

Seven tiny zebras sprint rowdly downhill going yearly

Naihjd


----------



## goatygirl

No any in jumpers dear

fjdhkal


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> No any in jumpers dear
> 
> fjdhkal


Fairies jump dairy horses karnivals at locksville

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

slap the keyboard!


----------



## kenzie

Gagshs


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Good alligators greet snakes happily soon

Dryyid


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## goatygirl

Do rentyou young in dairy
Eyigfgxhhdhg N-Gage c


----------



## agilitymaster01

Electrify Yoda in gates for goats. Xenons help hundreds during hippopotamus gas.

Sgmunrnmjvxc


----------



## goatygirl

Sure get more useful now ready now make jobs visit Xbox content
Jgdjgjjfjfifjfjjfjtdh ssh jgddddfffggg


----------



## Goatzrule

Judge gave dad just get jail jury, for joking funny inch fried justice french jello juice, for just the duck head, sleep song just gave dad, David, doggy, dance fun, frog, fur, goats, get gooses 
kpoithe sgsmckfdksoaqths


----------



## kenzie

Goatzrule said:


> Judge gave dad just get jail jury, for joking funny inch fried justice french jello juice, for just the duck head, sleep song just gave dad, David, doggy, dance fun, frog, fur, goats, get gooses
> kpoithe sgsmckfdksoaqths


 Kangaroo poking on Isabella the huge egg she goes" stop messing-around cool kangaroo". Frogs doing karaoke singing opera answers questions the herd says

Ghjosoqyep plajhs

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Goats hope James only saw Oliver quite yet effective plans. People living and jump higher standard. 
Goiytdbu fj nfrjfsg f2f ehjehvdtjooj vs wvui


----------



## goatlady1314

Goatzrule said:


> Goats hope James only saw Oliver quite yet effective plans. People living and jump higher standard.
> Goiytdbu fj nfrjfsg f2f ehjehvdtjooj vs wvui


Got out if yoga today dude but u fought just nifer free rings jerry fred said girls forget 2 forgive. Even hours just enough heavy heads vast do to judge old olive June. Vines say what vans unite under interpretation.

Hjakamsn

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

goatlady1314 said:


> Got out if yoga today dude but u fought just nifer free rings jerry fred said girls forget 2 forgive. Even hours just enough heavy heads vast do to judge old olive June. Vines say what vans unite under interpretation.
> 
> Hjakamsn
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Harry jokes all kings and men snoozing never

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

SbopCnnaew


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

kenzie said:


> SbopCnnaew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Stop beeping old pops! Carry never new anything else would! Jsjisma

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule

June's special jumper image might add
ydygmcaof


----------



## goatlady1314

Goatzrule said:


> June's special jumper image might add
> ydygmcaof


U forgot the s in my letters

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Years don't you give me cats America of fun

I don't know ^

Qgoaimusa


----------



## KW Farms

Quick goats on acorns inspect many unusual sea animals.

SISLECOSHAL


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Say! I saw Lulu eating clover only; she's had a lot.

bggsadg


----------



## goatygirl

be goaty goat's sad ancestor digger goat?
jaehkrlf


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Just as easily, he kicks right-left-front.

lmjnh


----------



## ariella42

In mime jargon, no hands
pofqea


----------



## Trickyroo

poor old fart quit eating alligator 

FNMEKP


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Fun naked mountain elephants kick poo. 

Glajfroesn


----------



## goatygirl

Free nubian males keep pinky
qzxwqz


----------



## Goatzrule

queen zebra xrays with queen zorce 
paodehnt


----------



## COgoatLover25

pandas ate our dinner eagerly, having no takeouts 


OMG, that makes no sense :slapfloor:

ghjadf


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I guess I'll join in! 

Good hares jump at dogs frequently

Gddyfyjyf

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Trickyroo

gray dogs dig yipping fajitas yellow jello yam fans

zkotpawsh


----------



## COgoatLover25

Zebras keel over panting as Wagyus stomp heavily 



cvkvjw


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Cute, vocal koalas visit Jasper woods.

hihihih


----------



## ariella42

Hillbillies in Hindi inks hike in Himalayas. 

sjdfoe


----------



## Trickyroo

some joker ditched fairies on ebay..

wpplde


----------



## Goatzrule

would people please like duck eating
kkptled


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Keeping killer penguins to lead every dog

Lol.

Jhfjhjyf

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Trickyroo

jumping hippos fly joyfully hovering jittering yipping fluently 

vercpppeik


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Very elegant Robins chirp peep peep peep even in Kentucky

Yuufyify

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## margaret

yawning, ugly, underestimated flies yodel in furry yards
adofjnhafdnh


----------



## Trickyroo

Anteaters dogs ostriches flip jump nikes hiccups amber feet delivers neon hummers 

OOOWAXAJJ


----------



## margaret

obvious orange ostriches whine at xylophones and jump jump
aewuhgfouhdfvg ocq


----------



## Goatzrule

an elephant was under horses good foot over uncle's hound dog's favorite violate goat ocean cat quill

that makes no sense
ptherma hoytor


----------



## goatlady1314

Hyper octopus yours truly or rodents....


Jksjj


----------



## goatlady1314

Oops


----------



## Trickyroo

Jacks kick squirrels jumping joyously 

NNNUUV


----------



## margaret

Naive nazi nuns unite ugly vampires
ougfcwbv


----------



## Goatzrule

olive under ground face cat watering bulls varsity 
hafgewtyu


----------



## Trickyroo

hockey acrobats flip green walruses tipping yellow unicycles 

AOOEPLEM


----------



## goatygirl

Anywhere olivia opens envelopes, please let eleven mail?
ightruly


----------



## Trickyroo

Idiots grunt hovering tightly renting unicorns loving yarn

TREWSDS


----------



## goatygirl

Tree renewal eats wet snow, does she

qcwzv


----------



## Trickyroo

Quiet cute white zebras victory

Gmlcrw


----------



## goatygirl

Goats meet losers requests working 
ivbuoyaf


----------



## Goatzrule

I visited by using our young age fox
Jfdrhnym


----------



## Trickyroo

jerks fly dogs roaming hinnys north yolks minks

OPYHBEDL


----------



## goatygirl

Olivia please youth hybrid before each dreaded life
tycdituyf


----------



## Goatzrule

to you cats, dogs itch the under yoke fluffy
juht rcj


----------



## Trickyroo

juicy umbrellas heat tortillas riding cats jowls.

WODLFRYF


----------



## goatygirl

Would often drowned leaves for round yellow figs


----------



## Trickyroo

goatygirl said:


> Would often drowned leaves for round yellow figs


You forgot something


----------



## goatygirl

iuieufe


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

If under influence, even undertakers fear everything.
hiofrfr


----------



## Goatzrule

Hello I open front room for rugs
rhsdgadghv


----------



## Trickyroo

red hyper storks dig green anacondas driving geeks hiring victims 

SLEOAOEEGE


----------



## Goatzrule

skunks let every orange apple open each elephants good eye 
preoplaf


----------



## goatygirl

Please rip ears off pretty Lamanchas any followers


----------



## margaret

kmxkmhe


----------



## nigies4ever

margaret said:


> kmxkmhe


Kiss my xylophone kick my hat everyone 

Afmusm


----------



## Trickyroo

goatygirl said:


> Please rip ears off pretty Lamanchas any followers


That's just wrong on so many levels


----------



## Trickyroo

nigies4ever said:


> Kiss my xylophone kick my hat everyone
> 
> Afmusm


Correction&#8230;..last part&#8230;..kick my "hinney" everyone :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Ok look , i didn't get much sleep last night , i couldnt help myself :doh::laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

another full moon under sneaky monkeys

WORVKVRE


----------



## goatygirl

Would One Retriever Vault Kind Vehicles Reverse Everyone.
ibyhlyr


----------



## Goatzrule

I bite you have learned you read
Kkiphmdb


----------



## nigies4ever

Trickyroo said:


> Correction&#8230;..last part&#8230;..kick my "hinney" everyone :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> Ok look , i didn't get much sleep last night , i couldnt help myself :doh::laugh:


I hadn't gotten much sleep when I wrote that either


----------



## goatlady1314

Goatzrule said:


> I bite you have learned you read
> Kkiphmdb


Kids kick Ikea pers home monday dumb butt :')

Gshbjs


----------



## glndg

Gopher snakes hiss, boys jump sideways

Dvhitnc


----------



## Goatzrule

dog very hyper it ticks naughty cats 
kyerweb


----------



## caprinelivin

Goatzrule said:


> dog very hyper it ticks naughty cats
> kyerweb


keep your elephants right where everyone behaves

hjsdf


----------



## goatygirl

Having justice satisfy doing fairly 
rcdeto


----------



## Goatzrule

Read comments don't edit the other
Pojgrhm


----------



## goatlady1314

Goatzrule said:


> Read comments don't edit the other
> Pojgrhm


Patty oughta just give Ramona her money 

Ugrubd


----------



## Trickyroo

U grubby rodent you be dead 

BFFCYHU


----------



## goatlady1314

Trickyroo said:


> U grubby rodent you be dead
> 
> BFFCYHU


Butter fat fills cups, yoshi hun u! :')

Hsishy


----------



## goatygirl

Her sannan is silly hates yogurt 
igdht


----------



## glndg

Trickyroo said:


> U grubby rodent you be dead
> 
> BFFCYHU


:ROFL::ROFL: Too funny!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

I've got dogs huddled together
ytjff


----------



## Tapestry

This is a RIOT!!

Your Tight Jacket Fits Fine.

jsry


----------



## boer_goat_show

Jerry sings really yucky 

Dhakzm


----------



## Trickyroo

yellow treaty jacks freaky friends 

PLKOOUBY


----------



## Trickyroo

driving hippos antelopes kangaroos zebras monkeys

BYVTRDD


----------



## milkmaid

Bid your vet to respect Dapper Dan.

kfsxnmhj


----------



## Trickyroo

kites flying singing xbox nikes meeting hungry jackals 

criehgfg


----------



## margaret

Crappy rabid idiots eat hot grape filled garlic
oirea


----------



## louandotis

margaret said:


> Crappy rabid idiots eat hot grape filled garlic
> oirea


Only I really eat ants.

yhip


----------



## margaret

you hate idiot puppies
gfhjyuvb


----------



## boer_goat_show

Go find Hannah juggling your used vaccine bottles


----------



## boer_goat_show

boer_goat_show said:


> Go find Hannah juggling your used vaccine bottles


Whoops! Forgot to put the new letters!

Hskndj


----------



## groovyoldlady

boer_goat_show said:


> Whoops! Forgot to put the new letters!
> 
> Hskndj


Happy Santa kids not during jokes.

cdr


----------



## boer_goat_show

groovyoldlady said:


> Happy Santa kids not during jokes.
> 
> cdr


Cool dogs riding

Hejdh


----------



## margaret

happy, eager, jumping, dead hippies
lglyu


----------



## Goatzrule

Little goats like yellow uggs
kdhetueh


----------



## top_goat

Goatzrule said:


> Little goats like yellow uggs
> kdhetueh


kind dollies hold every tress under elastic hairnets

djksfd


----------



## boer_goat_show

Dollies just kidding so fast dad 

Djjsh


----------



## Trickyroo

dead jocks jiggle slow hives

HOUUFL


----------



## goatygirl

Heifers offer underwear under five leases
uygjdkf


----------



## Trickyroo

unique yellow giants joke diapers keep feelers.

BYEXCIL


----------



## Goatzrule

Baby Yam eats xbox cant ice lilies 
lopimsjf


----------



## Trickyroo

lopsided octopuses play in muddy saunas jumping freaks

KIIOPLY


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Kissing Indian Ibex Operate Purple Little Yaks

ITEUFF


----------



## Trickyroo

idiots tiptoe efficiently under frying freaks

eirtnfed


----------



## goatygirl

Entire Inbox Reopened Together Nine Feet Detained
uidsrvc


----------



## Goatzrule

under it don't save really very cat
ppletosg


----------



## glndg

Goatzrule said:


> under it don't save really very cat
> ppletosg


Plump piglets love edible truffles oh so good

Bachid


----------



## Goatzrule

Baby animals can't help it duck
Oopgter


----------



## goatygirl

Octopuses open purses getting tighter reflexes
uighlfd


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Ugly Indian Goldfish Have Little Fish Daughters

DEBMWO


----------



## Trickyroo

Dingos eat brown mud with octopuses 

HDRUNF


----------



## goatygirl

Horse diggers run under nutella float

hturyg


----------



## NyGoatMom

hippos turn ugly reviving yearling goats

jwgbvs


----------



## goatygirl

juggling winged goats between vehicle seats 
ihtryo


----------



## NyGoatMom

indigo hounds teach rare yellow owls
yefsaw


----------



## Goatzrule

yellow ear finds some apple worm
that makes some sense, right?
hajtet


----------



## Trickyroo

hairy acorns jump tiptoe tightly eating tums
slwinfrv


----------



## Goatzrule

Swan loves writing in nests from right vans
jjyurte


----------



## goatygirl

Juicy jungle yaks uncover real treasure eaters 
rghuye


----------



## Goatzrule

Rabbit goat hears under your electric
Hdhfushh


----------



## Ride4ever

Hairy devilish hares flaunt ugly shirts here, Hendricks!
tdcajoip


----------



## goatygirl

To do cattle at junctions on input papers
tiunjh


----------



## Trickyroo

Turtles inks under ninja jingles happily 
RUNDR


----------



## TianaRose

Run Under Nigerian Dwarf's Rump

gkuy


----------



## Ride4ever

Goats usually know yobibits


----------



## Ride4ever

Oops. For got the letters
Adrtsv


----------



## glndg

Art directors resort to selling visuals.

Hfbrou


----------



## Ride4ever

Have fifty bothersome rhinos over usually
Tgsagjft


----------



## Goatzrule

This guy said about getting into force that
Kkdhsua


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Kangaroo kids don't have such ugly apples
Grmfkoafeon


----------



## Goatzrule

Games right my fake kind of ate fried elephant open night
gdkjsheyt


----------



## goatygirl

goats do kick jerseys sweet hershey elephant yodels together
ehuryigdtl


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Every horse understands reading your inlightment going down to low 
Gewiowemdmco


----------



## Goatzrule

Goat ear worm ick, ouch, work each mama dog makes cookie oatmeal


----------



## margaret

kwhjb


----------



## Ride4ever

Keep wobbly horses just braced
Dfghjp


----------



## BokiCurt

Dancing Frog goes Hop Jump Plop


aldsk


----------



## Ride4ever

Aladdin loves doubtful south kangaroos. 
Yuiokj


----------



## WitchHazel

You Unending Insignificant Old Kelp Jacket

Hhykytr


----------



## goatygirl

Hey heavenly yogurt keeps yelling to right
poffg


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Pigs on front field graze
Iedfno


----------



## Ride4ever

Let eagles draw four neon octagons
Wvjdog


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl

Would violet jays dance on goats?
dvhjs


----------



## Goatzrule

Does very height jumping streets
hfljkdc


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Half fords like just kicking dust clouds
Cgudc


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl

Can goats undermine detrimental cats?

dercghfj


----------



## Ride4ever

Does evening represent creepy ghosts having fun jump-roping


----------



## Ride4ever

Oops. Gufyujiv


----------



## amanda2017

Poor old flowers following goats 
Jdyej


----------



## boer_goat_show

Just don't yell elephant jokes 

Dhjehdj


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Da hair jumps even hair dolls jump
Ndjfk


----------



## Goatzrule

No dog jumps father kangaroo 
kkleiamdg


----------



## MHRFarmstead

King Kamehameha led everyone in a major dance game!

bfetgron


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Big fat elephant trampled grass running, oh no!

Hdudgf

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## margaret

huge dumb ugly dork got fat
lyugb


----------



## boer_goat_show

Leave young ugly goats behind 
Dylkd


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Dylan yells like king Doug 
Hejcjo


----------



## boer_goat_show

He enjoys juggling can jokes outside! 
Asdfh


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

All silly ducks fly high
Agcsgaf


----------



## boer_goat_show

Apple games carry sick germs always forever! 

Fhdhj


----------



## Goatzrule

Fig hears dandelions have jokes
lljgyt


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What is this game?


----------



## goatygirl

slap the key board.


----------



## Ride4ever

Lime leopards just get yellow timelines
Ftumng


----------



## Goatzrule

Frog toad under mini native goat 
loghfagf


----------



## goatygirl

loads of goat hair follows a green fish
iujgd


----------



## COgoatLover25

In Union judges guided dogs

Stsyxy


----------



## Goatzrule

Silly tux stays yellow x-man yarn
pldofr


----------



## COgoatLover25

Please leave door open for rats


Uzzyxjvi


----------



## Trickyroo

proper llama dogs open frilly ruffles 
FFYPLR


----------



## COgoatLover25

Laura!!!! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Uzzyxjvi
under zekes zebras yell xbox jumping violet idiots

EDCRFGS


----------



## COgoatLover25

FFYPLR- funny Frogs yelling Pluto looks round

EDCRFGS- 
eating dogs create rapid first glass state


----------



## COgoatLover25

Savvshd


----------



## Trickyroo

savory ants vile victory shading honey dippers
MVTECKL


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mint vans trek easily, carefully knowing less


Hxickvic


----------



## Trickyroo

hairy Xavier invites cats kicking vices ironically cartoonist
FGSPOUB


----------



## COgoatLover25

Fast gorillas speed past our unique boat

Txucickl


----------



## Goatzrule

Tear x-ray unclear in corner kick lock
lgdxtuj


----------



## Trickyroo

Leggy great danes xox those unique jumpers 

Stop it with the X letters , its driving me nuts :GAAH::lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Nvytho


----------



## COgoatLover25

Never vaccinate yellow tethers hopping on


Xxxxxxxxxxx :lol: sorry, couldn't resist lol


----------



## Trickyroo

COgoatLover25 said:


> Never vaccinate yellow tethers hopping on
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxx :lol: sorry, couldn't resist lol


Oh i knew one of you guys were going to jump at that , i walked right into that one didn't i :thinking::roll::hi5:


----------



## Goatzrule

Xena's xanthic XL X-ray xenops xerocopy xanthous xerarch xyloid xystus xerotic

kkkkkkkkkkh


----------



## Trickyroo

Goatzrule said:


> Xena's xanthic XL X-ray xenops xerocopy xanthous xerarch xyloid xystus xerotic
> 
> kkkkkkkkkkh


Very good , lol ! Im not touching the next one though , lol...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Kissing kite kids kinda kinder kicks Kim kind kook knows happy

Kckckzuxjvl


----------



## Trickyroo

COgoatLover25 said:


> Kissing kite kids kinda kinder kicks Kim kind kook knows happy
> 
> Kckckzuxjvl


Show off :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: :hi5:


----------



## goatygirl

Kittens cuddle keeping cover katness zebras usually xanthous juvinile very lose.
qlkhuvjxzs


----------



## Trickyroo

quick lanky kinko horned umbrellas vindicated jumpers X-rays zebras smooching 

VIGTBKHUF


----------



## goatygirl

Very Intense goats tricking baby kangaroos hatefully until fat.
iurgygf


----------



## Goatzrule

Itchy umbrella remembers gross yucky gooey funky 
kkttlleerrrmm


----------



## Trickyroo

kicky kites tell tall leaky lamps eating escargot roaring righteously rendering meek muffins 

OPPHOESW


----------



## Goatzrule

Over privileged parents hope only each school waits
mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Trickyroo

Many more mirrored minor maternal monkeys might melt monday 
manna market marbled melons 

CCLREFGRHDS


----------



## Goatzrule

Club can't like rat eared fish giant ram horse dogs sits
pgmmhd


----------



## goatygirl

pudgy goats mirror moose hairy dogs
pppppp


----------



## Trickyroo

Princess Pollyanna promoted pink posh pickles

NTRVDOJK


----------



## Goatzrule

peter piper picks peak pickled peppers
lolomg


----------



## COgoatLover25

Never tie ramps vending donkeys over just kidding


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goatzrule said:


> peter piper picks peak pickled peppers
> lolomg


Laughing Oreos linger oblong meeting geese

Gjvvfffg


----------



## Trickyroo

Green jiggling vikings vaulting fluently freakish fawns galavanting

EODEDRCDSCW


----------



## Goatzrule

ear orange dark every day roach cat doesn't say cant wont
llskfhtgs


----------



## goatygirl

little looking sharks fit half teaspoon goats servings
kgliptv


----------



## i8sumpi

Kgliptv
Kangaroos go leaping in poppies throwing Vikings.



Broqbz


----------



## Trickyroo

brawny reptiles overly quackers brisket zen

HIBIUHH


----------



## i8sumpi

His idea bad idea unless he hunts.


Ktdnuw


----------



## Trickyroo

kickboxers dieting dogs napping under weeks

WDEFEC


----------



## i8sumpi

We Didn't Eat Frosting Every Cake


Htucheve


----------



## Trickyroo

hungry tires undercook carrots hopscotch english vikings equipment

eigcelw


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Elephants in giant coolers eat lettuce wildly.

Chug,jfh

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Trickyroo

Chipper hungry unicorns jump forward happily

vwpwncd


----------



## i8sumpi

Valkyrie would push woody newer cotton dress.


----------



## i8sumpi

Djwvsicbw


----------



## Trickyroo

Delicious juicy watermelon vikings stomp insidious cranky bobcats whittle

RCOPVRSD


----------



## i8sumpi

Run corporal O'riley putting vest right sat down.

Iwndicham


----------



## Trickyroo

Invisible wombats natural dimwit implores creamy hamburgers and motorcycles

PTWBUMTF


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Pink tailed wallabies bump ugly manatees too far

Jfjfjkg

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Trickyroo

jittery frogs jump frizzy jello kites giggling

EESDTEW


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Easter eggs start dancing through every wall.

Htujdg

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Trickyroo

Hairy turtles underestimate juicy dingo gatorade 

ERBVTRD


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Even rats bite very tiny rabbits definitely.

Hcufug

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## margaret

Hicupping crazy ugly fish underestimate grapes
awefouh


----------



## Goatzrule

awesome water edible flowers over underestimate hair
egjkgr


----------



## KristiStone

evil gremlins just kill green residents

mklop


----------



## Trickyroo

Monkey kisses lopsided otters premolar 

EDRGCW


----------



## Ride4ever

Even dragons ride giant creatures wildly

Ertyuyg


----------



## Trickyroo

Every road to yellowstone usually yellow gravel

ecncefe


----------



## Ride4ever

Every creature needs comfort even for eternity

Aiakapy


----------



## Trickyroo

Aimed ink apple kites are pretty yellow. 

Tfeyjdv


----------



## Goatzrule

Tiny flying easy yellow juicy duck veins
cjnnijue


----------



## Trickyroo

cute jamming nigerians never imagined jumping unicorn embers 

WAGIONBE


----------



## goatygirl

Wood apple grain in one new big egg

jdhfkl


----------



## AncientBlue

Jumping down, hooves fly kicking logs
evbnpsg


----------



## Goatzrule

ever vacant bunnies noises pop since gunk
kldsaet


----------



## goatygirl

Kind invisible Sannan's ate each Toggenburg
oioveat


----------



## GodsGarden

oioveat

orange Indian over vacuums every American tapestry

ydlutw


----------



## Goatzrule

yellow ducks laugh under the water
kkdtuyas


----------



## goatygirl

Keep kicking doggies to unarm young anaconda snakes
tdshklja


----------



## i8sumpi

Top dikes should hover knowingly laughing judges abroad

Orvdisk


----------



## goatygirl

Overly racist violets dis ivory kings
atosh


----------



## MoonShadow

abrasive toaster owns sushi house

dkhgf


----------



## GodsGarden

darling kiddo hugs goat friend 

bcmwmal


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Baby cats make wild meows at lions

Behgd


----------



## goatygirl

Beagles eat high ground dogs 
djstklh


----------



## MoonShadow

Dangerous Jonson sisters treacherously kidnap liam hemsworth

hjgdv


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Huge Jake grabs diamondbacks viciously.
Gbfgh


----------



## Goatzrule

Goat bikers find goatee hooves
eherahs


----------



## i8sumpi

everyone hears everyone around here help snow

lmkwyt


----------



## Trickyroo

laughing merry kangeroos will yell terribly

bdijdr


----------



## Goatzrule

Backpacking donkeys imagine jungle dairy racoons
arytjdjkd


----------



## goatygirl

Ant raccoon yelling to joker dogs just kidding daily
jkadl


----------



## Clarebear12345

Just Koalas And Dogs Left.

Qjftsmftw


----------



## Goatzrule

quick jumping fluffy tufts seak momma's fat teats.......warm?
pporfgsb


----------



## Clarebear12345

Purple Pineapples Orange Raspberries Fuchsia Grapes Silver Blueberries 

Qraohyfnmp


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Quiet Rat And Octopus Hug You For No More Peace

Its terrible I know, but it's all I could come up with.

Mahdisl


----------



## Clarebear12345

No that's really good I picked out really hard letters.

My Armadillo Has Dismay It's Sickening Lately?

Cesgnky


----------



## MoonShadow

cute eagles search gnarly neighborhood kitchens yearly 

Lol I tried:laugh:

gehfwv


----------



## Goatzrule

Gosh every hairy fish walks vertical 
ppaodgma


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson

Trickyroo said:


> quick lanky kinko horned umbrellas vindicated jumpers X-rays zebras smooching
> 
> VIGTBKHUF
> 
> VIGTBKHUF
> 
> Viella is going to bring Kami home under flowers
> 
> Idk, it's kinda weird but works
> 
> afbdhn


----------



## Clarebear12345

A Frog Buys Daises Having Narwhals 

WCHIGDENRM


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson

WCHIGDENRM

While Checking Horses I Got Energy Now Riding Mattie


----------



## ultimatecowgirl

There doesn't seem to be anything new so dsfaht.
Dogs So Fun And Horses Too.
jkghed


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Jkghed

Just kiss goats heads every day

Hahsidk


----------



## Goatzrule

Have a high sight is dolly kid
akethlbe


----------



## ultimatecowgirl

akethlbe
all kangaroos eat the herbs like big elephants
tyfvg


----------



## Clarebear12345

tyfvg

The Yard Feeds Vetiver Goats

Amchrgi


----------



## NewGoatMomInMaine

All munchkins can harvest ripe grapes intently. 

Nfuiyhb


----------



## Goatzrule

Never Fall under insects you have bats
ykagjaetu


----------



## goatblessings

Your kangaroo ate green juice and eliminated tiny underwear.

Plquest


----------



## Goatzrule

Please leave questions endings saying tricks
tjkopgh


----------



## Clarebear12345

Tough Jaguars Kiss Other Penguins Golden Hammers 

Admhrb


----------



## Oreosmom

Hope More Join Now!


kyhfex


----------



## Goatzrule

Kids young horses fetch every xanax
gjatydf


----------



## Clarebear12345

Goats Juggle All Things You Don't Fantasize

SFNINDA


----------



## Goatzrule

Singing fishies neigh in next door aquarium
tjwdtrty


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl

To just win Dusty Trousers ribbon took years.
kjuik


----------



## Goatzrule

Kind just used in KY
Hahatle


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Had a hat and turtle let eat

Klnomj


----------



## Goatzrule

king lent nicked over my jeep
tdjhgop


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Today Doggy Joe Had Gophers Over Pie.

akjdn


----------



## Goatzrule

American kennel jack donkeys nicker
tyjnac


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Totally Young Jacks Not Actually Cabled.


----------



## Goatzrule

mardno


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Massive australian rats dug under oats.


----------



## fayefaye

Ghofsv


----------



## Goatzrule

Going home on Friday so visit 
Figkgk


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Forget I got knees gone killers

sdkgh


----------



## Goatzrule

shut down knolls gash head
etjmad


----------



## fayefaye

Ethan told John Molly adored Darwin


----------



## fayefaye

Kjfjugm


----------



## Goatzrule

kids just fly juicy gum money
wrhmjt


----------



## fayefaye

wʀitɛ ʀigɦt ɦɑɳɗɛɗ ɱѳʀɛ ʝѳkɛɗ tѳɱɱy


----------



## fayefaye

Hkfigjt


----------



## Goatzrule

Hijacked kazoo fought its garde just tunes


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I thought you were supposed to do an actual sentence? I've only played this game once or twice before though so not sure


----------



## Goatzrule

you can do an actual sentence but most of us gave up on that


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hahaha, ok. Does seem pretty hard!


----------



## catharina

Happy Kangaroo fits in Grandpa Joe's truck.

Having Kit-Kats fills idle girl's jiggly tummy.

Hopefully, Kathy falls into gooey juicy tubs.

Hank keeps flipping iced grape juice, Tom!

They're getting worse--I better stop.

M O L A C I


----------



## goatygirl

Money Only Likes Actual Calico Lions
jadshklf


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Just another dark, shady hero killing lost fish

That was sorta bloody, lol :lol: 

Osbahdr


----------



## goatygirl

Olives stay behind horse drawn rugs.
byudso


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bring your uncle Dan some onions

Iebvywj


----------



## goatygirl

I eat basically very yummy water juices
yewri


----------



## milkmaid

yeah, everyone was really idiotic.

svimm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Seems very interesting, miss Melinda. 

Iwvfoqnf


----------



## catharina

I would volunteer for original questions, not fakes.

India's wonderful vegetarian food only quivers, not flaps.

Icky Walter vilifies Fred over quitting Nathan's fellowship.

Isn't Wanda's frog Owen's quarreling not funny?

HDYTBC


----------



## Goatzrule

High docks yield televised broadcast commentary
bsfhaet


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Big slender fish have always eaten turnips 

Dvifbsh


----------



## catharina

Dancing voles infiltrate fancy bookstores hourly.

Damaged violins idiotically flung behind harpsichords. 

BALSTU


----------



## Goatzrule

Bored apples link studies to university
psdgje


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Prince Samuel danced good jigs excellently

Hepcnwg


----------



## margaret

Hairy earwigs painstakingly conjure new wiry grapes
iyrctry


----------



## goatygirl

Icky yellow round circles trace red yarn
fhurfv


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Five hundred ugly rats flew valiantly

Hsovrls


----------



## catharina

He should order various red legged sheep.
Has she only vilified really lazy sparrows?

M A O L B R


----------



## Goatzrule

Maybe after our lunch break room
Yfdgurb


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Yes, Fred Durzey, girls use real blue

Ckrhtb


----------



## Goatzrule

Cat keeps rats hostage to bed
aehlketr


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Anastasia eats hot lunch, Kylie eats taco rice
hgeai


----------



## Goatzrule

How good enough about it
Hhakitre


----------



## catharina

He has a kitten in the red enclosure.

gtmobh


----------



## fayefaye

Greg tore my beautiful handbag. Eownd


----------



## Goatzrule

Edward owned winged nubians doelings
hkalsst


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Henrietta, Kate and Lisa stole some tea

Jfgwnfo


----------



## Goatzrule

justin forgot green worms, never forget ollie
arghlli


----------



## catharina

Alice rides goats, however Lisa likes ice skates.

Alligators ruin green hoses like llamas incinerate shoes.

Are rosy gulls happy lying like ill sparrows?

PLSUOW


----------



## Goatzrule

Pillows let soft uncomfortable options westward 
dhajiet


----------



## catharina

Ducks have a jolly idea every time.

David has Abby's jeans inside evil toilets.

Do hamsters always jump into everyone's tea?

jomdotb


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

John Owen Mason didn't opt to bawl 

Gavolft


----------



## Goatzrule

Good afternoon valley of life from tod
Jakduote


----------



## catharina

Gary always violates old laws for thrills. 

Go away! Violet only longs for Tom.

Geese aggravate vixens. Oxen long for tadpoles.

jomfad


----------



## catharina

Missed Goatzrule's: jakduote

Jerry and Karen don't understand ornery toads' egos.

JOMFAD


----------



## Goatzrule

Jelly on my french apple dies
dtheritl


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dr Thomas Harrison Edgewood reads indisputably true literature 

Ryflegfu


----------



## catharina

Red yarn encircles four large elegant goats from Utah.

OPIGAI


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh please I'm going after it
Halsiheni


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Has anyone left some interestingly horrendous eggplants near India?

ugowgvk


----------



## Goatzrule

Ugly get out with good visit know
Hdthcdgjlk


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

"Henry Daniel Thomas Hawthorne came driving gladly," James lied knowingly 

iehfksu


----------



## Goatzrule

In every house flowers kind spring up
afhjaet


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

A fast horse jogged after Esther Taylor

Skrvlrhi


----------



## Clarebear12345

Small Kids Really Vigorously Laugh Rigorously Helpful Ingenuity 

Loqnehf


----------



## catharina

Lucy owns quiet newts, Elsa has frogs.

Mvopift


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Melinda voiced opposition practically instantly, Fred thought 

Yvnwcoee


----------



## Goatzrule

Yellow vanity number written code off each entry 
lfkotierm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Leroy Frank Kennedy offered to inspect Ella Richard's Minis

Dgelifhs


----------



## Goatzrule

Dogs get every let in flower hills sorry
aqrhliot


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Adam quit risking his life in Olympic tryouts 

usoehdp


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Usually someone offers enough helpful does, periodically

sdhiat


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

"Sarah didn't have ink" Act 2 

eucosnf


----------



## catharina

YOU'RE REALLY GOOD AT THESE, SUZANNE! 

Every unicorn comes over Sarah's new fence.
Edward understands crawdads only sing near frogs.

AHPUIFE


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

A harsh pirate, ugly indescribably, fought excellently 

udokatb


----------



## catharina

Unless dogs oblige, kindly attack the ball.

Ulysses didn't order kippers after tasting bass.

Under direct observation, Karen ambled totally backwards.

BNUYER


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bring nothing unless you eat ravenously 

wodmaur


----------



## catharina

Will Orlando's dogs masquerade as unlovable rats?

Wanda only desires money and unlimited riches.

STKOBRW


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Someone teach Kevin or Ben really wins 

isoepfj


----------



## Goatzrule

In search of every pillow for jack
awrhewrio


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Abnormal weather reports halted enough water reserves in Oakland.

As we reckoned, he explained what receives imperative oxygen.

coanej


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Cole overreacted after Naomi excited Jean. 

Opdhsnr


----------



## Goatzrule

Odie put down her set near Ryan
kditahlg


----------



## catharina

Kevin did it to Andy--his last gesture.
Kooky dogs ignore Ted Adams' happy little goose.
Krill dive into the Antarctic's harrowing lost gorge.

bujdase


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ben unhappily jumped down after Ann said "eat!"

odikels


----------



## catharina

Once did Ike kiss every little snake?

Only dance in kilts: expect long stares.

Our donkey is killing every last shrub.

K P L R E A T


----------



## GodsGarden

Kiko Pretty licked repeatedly every apple treat.

tapnky


----------



## catharina

The Alpine's pink nose kissed you!

SAJNCOW


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

SAJNCOW

So assorted jitterbugs need complete oval windows.

slihau


----------



## catharina

Silly lizards instigate hilarious amphibian uprisings.
Super lazy ibexes hamper automobile usage.
Suzanne likes ivies, hollyhocks, & ursinias.

POSAHBR


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Please order some, aren't​ having breakfast ready.

Bgstik


----------



## goatygirl

Because goats stay inside now
lkajdsf


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lily's komondor and Jane's daschund stay friends

isogles


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I'm so over good luck even started.

Cbejths


----------



## Goatzrule

Cant breath every jab that hurts sally
adgjsd


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Addy danced grand jigs, swiftly dancing

osuflep


----------



## Goatzrule

over swell upper flap lift eating penople 
dgjdstre


----------



## catharina

Dancing gerbils join ditzy squirrels to roust elephants.

Does George Jones demand Sally tell Robert everything?

Don't grow junipers, dig soil to raise eggplants.

GOPASMW


----------



## MoonShadow

George osprey pauses awkwardly Suzie mouse winks

LKJSDBFG


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Linda's kite jauntily swayed, Dan's bounced flourishingly giggling 

opdine


----------



## JK_Farms

Old Penny dived into Nigerian enjoyment
Tuttcrlij


----------



## Goatzrule

Ten ugly tiny turtles can run little independent jobs 
kdloeptim


----------



## catharina

Kittens don't like overly emotional puppies to interfere much. 

buiwenor


----------



## MoonShadow

Bulldogs unknowingly Interfier with enchanting northern orca rhapsodies

erutfgy


----------



## catharina

Everyone ran under the first garage yonder.

Eliza really understands that figs get yucky.

Eggs rot under the faded green yurt.

SOIKLWA


----------



## fayefaye

Help me!!! I know i should make a new thread but this can't wait 7 of my chicks might be dead in the egg i went outside to the garage today and it looks like the incubator power off sometime during the day will the chicks be okay?


----------



## Goatzrule

I dont know much about chicks but i dont think they would still be alive but they might have a chance.


----------



## MoonShadow

It would depend on how long it was off and what temp it dropped to. You could always candle them and document the growth stage and see if there any growth progression in the next week. 2-3 hours(in a warm climate) is kinda max . Though I've heard if eggs being left in a off incubator for 10 hours in (warm climates) and still hatch, but I don't think that typical.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How old are they?


----------



## catharina

How are they looking, Faye Faye? 

It took me quite a while to figure out how to start a new thread. You click on the name of the topic-all the way to the left-like "mini mania" or "bucks" or "rainbow bridge" on the forum page. Then a sort of chart comes on that shows all the recent threads in that topic. There's a "start new thread" button at both the top & bottom lest corners of this chart that you can click on.

:fireworks:


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Faye Faye- also, if you are interested, there's a forum called 'The Chicken Forum' that I'm on. A lot of the same people from TGS are on there. Kind and helpful forum


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

catharina said:


> Everyone ran under the first garage yonder.
> 
> Eliza really understands that figs get yucky.
> 
> Eggs rot under the faded green yurt.
> 
> SOIKLWA


So, ornery Ida's kite left wafting away

oduneg


----------



## Goatzrule

oddie dug under neighbor's end gate
idghalit


----------



## catharina

Omar doesn't understand nervous excitable goats.
Overly dirty underwear never ends good.
Ornery donkeys undermine newts' enthusiastic goals.
Only drive Umberto's newest electric gurney.

RNSCIGC


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Really no San Clemente Island goats currently?

oduneks


----------



## catharina

Ollie doesn't understand New England kitten songs.

Order dinner underneath neighbor Ed's kitchen sink.

KLMSYI


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kittens like milk, some yawn immensely 

pdolain


----------



## Goatzrule

Protein doesnt only live always in nutrition 
asdkghia


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ana sadly didn't know, Grace had it again

pdujkse


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Please don't use jeans, kids show everything.

Kbgfhf


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kings down generously filled helpings fast

Pdiwlfj


----------



## catharina

Please don't idolize drunken, wandering, little freaky jerks.
Puppies dribble indoors, dogs won't listen, frogs jump.
Patsy Dorman insulted Daisy Wilson's little fuzzy jacket.
WINCGAY


----------



## CrazyDogLady

What is now closed? Great American Year.

Drvengjiu


----------



## catharina

That's a long one!

Donald rode very elegant new geldings, just in Utah.
Do rodents vacation every November, going jogging in Uruguay?

NFLBDFT


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

NFL blamed Detroit for trash-talking

pfoemse


----------



## catharina

You are good!

Please forget our earlier mistake, said everyone.
Porcupines forage over eastern Missouri's southern edge.
Poorly formed opinions end many sincere efforts.

LOZUIGA


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Louis overreacted zealously, undermining Ida's grand attack

Slfuebgl


----------



## catharina

Sophia lost frogs under Edgar's big green lounge.

Should lone foxes use evergreen bushes growing low?

TDVYHNJ


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Terrifically delighted, Vera yelled Hunter's name joyously. 

Yshelf


----------



## catharina

You should help everyone look fabulous!
Yaks smell horrid elderberries long forgotten.
Yellow snakes hurry everywhere looking funny.

kjndfge


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Knives just never dream for greater existences

jelsidm


----------



## catharina

Jolly elves love singing in dark meadows.
Jumping everywhere, Lyle springs into Dan's mattress.

gfngjnk


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Gnomes fly nightly, generally jaunty, never knowledgeable 

jsudler


----------



## catharina

Japanese Sumos usually don't let everyone resist.

jbfkudt


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

James baked fish knowing Una didn't taste 

ksuwled


----------



## catharina

Kitchen so ugly we left each day.

doiaswn


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dawn overreacted in accordance somewhat with Nora

Hflwcun


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Howard flew low with clouds, understand now?

Ejfuys


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ed jumped frequently under Yolanda's stare 

Kfevdlwn


----------



## catharina

Kevin found every vole Danny let wander north.

meocbve


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Miniature elephants overly chastise baby voles everywhere 

Slefued


----------



## catharina

Sheep love everyone for using extra deodorant.

invjbgh


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Invisible newts visibly jump backwards, grinning happily 

diwlems


----------



## catharina

Did idle worms leave everyone muttering "Shoot?"

Donald isn't worth leaving everyone miserable, Sam
.
nveknvf


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nora very efficiently knit Nolan vast flannels

Wldusne


----------



## catharina

While Lucy drank undercooked soup, Ned exercised.

mehskoa


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mia's elephant hates Sam's kingly over-conditioned antelope 

Hesibgn


----------



## catharina

You are so good at this, Suzanne!

Henry elegantly skipped into Bobbie's great aunt's Nissan.

NUXHCPO


----------



## New-goat-mom

I hope it's alright if I play, too? I love these things. 

Ned's ugly xylophone heralds cheerful piccolo owners. 

EPVYEB


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It's fine for you to play 

Elmer's pink violin yields excellent blues 

Ksulwnd


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Karen's special Ukulele lauds wonderful new diapasons.

ajciew


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

AJ's crazy iguana ecstatically whined

laindl


----------



## New-goat-mom

Laura acted insane, never daring leave.

Wtsloct


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wesley told Simon last October twentieth 

Einsbdk


----------



## margaret

Ethan is never sure but della knows 
Fsthnbc


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Fred Snow took Hilda's nice brown cat 

Lsowpbs


----------



## New-goat-mom

Lately, Sarah often waters plants before sleeping.

tjjkog


----------



## catharina

Tony just joined Kevin's old gang

kmdvin.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kate met Dan vacationing in Norway

lspqnd


----------



## New-goat-mom

I serve pickles quartered, never diced.

Rhgbju


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ruby had Greg's beagle Jack upset

slrkpcr


----------



## catharina

Suzanne loves reading Karen's peculiar Chinese rhymes.
Sadly, lowering rails keeps poultry circling ridiculously.
Sardines love riding kelp pelicans can't reach.

memfvko


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mermaids everywhere mimic frequently Viola Kent's organ

Lgnicdr


----------



## sassykat6181

Lieutenant goat needs ice cream down river

Djuebgtb


----------



## New-goat-mom

Drinking juice until Easter brings great tummy bulge.

Rfyhvcg


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Rain, frequent yet heavy, visits Cape Glad

Lspwung


----------



## New-goat-mom

Lacking socialization, Paul was unusually naughty, Granny.
Xghyikb


----------



## catharina

X???? You're hard core!

Xavier got heartburn yet Ingrid kept broiling.

lornsjk


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Louis over reacted, Nora said, "Just kidding!"

lsmbzhe


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Laurence or Renee, neither saw Jaws. . . kids.
Ejfnt


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Eli just found Nolan's trophy

Laondf


----------



## New-goat-mom

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Louis over reacted, Nora said, "Just kidding!"
> 
> lsmbzhe


Since there were two done at the same time and this one for skipped I will do it as punishment for my 'x' up there! :laugh:

Irene screamed "my beautiful zebra has eloped"!


----------



## catharina

I saw more bees zip home, Ellen.

Idiotic seals mumble zen-like, hoarse elegies.

Isn't Sarah mostly zapping her enemies?

moncsika


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Millie opened nestle candy in krakow alleys 

lsmekci


----------



## catharina

Isabel smelled Mildred's elderly kangaroo's chin incessantly.

wdqlfew


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wilfred Dell quietly left Fred Ellis's wedding

Crznsuk


----------



## catharina

Cathy's rather zany Nubian still underestimates kitty-cats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

lsnehk


----------



## ArborGoats

lsnehk

Icelandic sculptures never end-up having kittens 

aoiewh


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Andrew ordered Indian egg whites hot

ldpnezs


----------



## catharina

Inez Peters nearly eradicated Zelda's sheep.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lebdnjs


----------



## New-goat-mom

Lionel eats bon-bons daily, not just Sundays. 
hegipty


----------



## catharina

Henry eagerly gave Inez pickled turnip yogurt.

mbfeion


----------



## New-goat-mom

Moldy bacon fed early is okay, Nigel. 

dehjut


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Devon eats Halie's juicy undercooked trout

Lodnmslw


----------



## catharina

Loudly ordering oysters, Daniel Norris Mason silenced laughing waiters.

rtlbijio


----------



## New-goat-mom

Rushing to leave, Bertram incited John's ire openly. 

gtdsum


----------



## catharina

Green toads don't slurp up marshmallows.
jneccve


----------



## ArborGoats

Lebdnjs

Leaping emus brazenly drink nectarine juice slushies


or: 

jneccve

James Nexter enlisted country crazies (virtually everyone)

gseosru


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Gloria Stein eagerly opens Sam's red umbrella 

Lnshwlm


----------



## ArborGoats

Lnshwlm

Layla Norfolk sometimes hikes with listening mockingbirds

tipocsy


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

"Trillian Ingles practices organ constantly," said Yolanda 

nelpabw


----------



## LSRR

Neon Elephants Love Playing Against Betty White

afjklds


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Afterwards, Faith juggled Kary's little dotted balls

pnehyld


----------



## wifeof1

Haha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ^^^^


----------



## LSRR

Peter needs everyone helping Yolanda leave Dallas

greraah


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Great ran every race after almost hiking

Wndbjls


----------



## LSRR

Why not dance, Ben jives like Shakira 

frkagar


----------



## catharina

Friendly roosters kick around green aromatic rutabagas.

ontbejn


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Once Nolan told Ben, everyone juvenile noticed

Shkolpn


----------



## LSRR

Shelly hates kicking one little person's nose

dasjhlf


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dan and Sam jumped Hailey's little filly

pnhdfle


----------



## LSRR

Panhandling never helps discombobulated federal leaf executives 

asiockm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

"Avery Summers is often critical," Kate mused 

endhflm


----------



## catharina

Enid never did help Frida launch melons.
Everyone needs dogs; how fun loving mutts!
Elephants never did hide from little mice.

vfemwio


----------



## wifeof1

Very few elfs make whistles in October 
Fiiyfdu


----------



## catharina

Four individuals infiltrated yesterday's fiesta down under.

gfvybnm


----------



## GoatingCouple

Goats find victory yodeling beyond new mexico! 


xfhkjl


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Xena Freeman heard Kevin jeering loudly 

psnedly


----------



## catharina

Penelope suddenly needed everyone's darkest lies yelled.

mdvnvq


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Molly doused Vera's new van quickly

Spednhl


----------



## catharina

Suzanne poked everyone's dimples, not hard--lol!
uhnuero


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm not doing an S again lol!

Una has never under estimated Ryan's oyster

Lawnfmg


----------



## catharina

Lonely armadillos will never find my groundhog.

hgtynjbm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hungry goats terrorize Yolanda's new jumpy brown mare 

pqjrlav


----------



## GoatingCouple

Pumpkins quivered junipers ruthlessly laughing at volcanoes.

lnjhjkh


----------



## catharina

Indiana's northern jail has jumpy kitchen help.

efnjavkn


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Evelyn's friend never joked about Violet's kitchen name

Wlcbdhu


----------



## catharina

Wilbur likes cooking bean dip halfway underground.

nfdjgbkm


----------



## wifeof1

Nancy's friend did joke gossipin Betsys kitchen manners.
Ydotj


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Yes, Dog's on the job.

Ehcuts


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Erin has candy under the sink

Lawmpl


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Lawd! Al wore my pink lampshade.

Fjisko


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Frankie Jo is so kind, obviously

Efubcj


----------



## wifeof1

Eat Fries until barf comes Jackie.


----------



## wifeof1

Gitshp


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Gloria, I think she has practice.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Djtncksi


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Did Jonathan's twin really not care, knowing Sarah Ingles?

Pdmehi


----------



## goat girls

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Did Jonathan's twin really not care, knowing Sarah Ingles?
> 
> Pdmehi


puppies didn't milk ezra's horse


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Now you have to type out a random sequence of letters for the next person.


----------



## goat girls

dykmcinh


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dearest Yolanda, kittens mimic cats interestingly, never halting

lsnwpam


----------



## goat girls

Is Sarah new,what's Pam Amelia mimicking 
samwq


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sandra and Maggie weren’t qualified

Beksolm


----------



## catharina

Bugs eerily keep snacking on living mushrooms.

fvkdih


----------



## wifeof1

Frankly Veronica, kissing does improve health.
Duvxw


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Daily, Una vacuums Xander’s walrus 

Rmpbsh


----------



## Goatzrule

Rumble maps push bush slowly humming 
hksrt


----------



## wifeof1

Henry kissed Suzanne really toungy.
Pudtim


----------



## goatygirl8

Paul undermines dog trainers in Mississippi
tyflas


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Thank you, Flavian lost another shell

Pdnehla


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Pierre did not exhale - his last act.

Tjvhdjr


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

"Three jumpy vandals have died," Judge read 

pngucd


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Please! No, God! Ursula could die.

Ikgrof


----------



## wifeof1

Ivan kissed Goatz Rule on Friday.
Luctfj


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Luke usually captured them from James 

Plskefc


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Please, let Sharon King eat for Christmas.

Wejvos


----------



## catharina

*When elephants jump, voles ordinarily shudder.

Lnymvrw*


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Leon never yells "Mary, veer right!". Why?

Hifehsh


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hastily, Ila fed everyone here seared hashbrowns

lnemdo


----------



## KW Farms

In New England many dogs obey. 

wevnoset


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Well, except Vern, nobody outside said erase that.


Fjrbdig


----------



## catharina

Frogs jump rapidly but dogs instead gallop.
Finally Jerry remembered bringing down Ingrid's goat.
Fiona jerked rudely Brad's dungarees in Georgia. 

Kybrcub


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Know Yolanda, Ben's rational choice upset Barry 

pldnuqf


----------



## Old Post Farm

please loud donkey never utter quiet forest

qgjhv


----------



## goat girls

Hah @Old Post Farm that sounds like it should have come out of Sherek!
Question george jenkins. ....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

lnembdh


----------



## Old Post Farm

in night edamame made bread dear Hilda

fvgdhjk


----------



## goatygirl8

For very hood discussions have jokers kid
adthfg


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Amanda did thank him, forever grateful 

Pmenhb


----------



## Lstein

Probably, my eggs never hatch blue

herfrb


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How ever, refrigerated food rots badly

Pswgun


----------



## Old Post Farm

pleas someone will get under noon

bewji


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Beware, Evelyn was just injured 

Pmhbyc


----------



## Lstein

Pet my hen, because you can (just all about the chickens I guess)

eqbfvg


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Evelyn quickly banded five various goats

Onhvgr


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Olga never has vinegar, get ready.

Wgvuh


----------



## Lstein

Who gave Violet umbrella hair?

Dyifzj


----------



## Old Post Farm

do it yourself fred Zumba juice
cfvgytu


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Craig! Fred! Victor! Get your toys up.

Fhvgtso


----------



## Old Post Farm

fire house vets get to see organs
waniu


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

William always naysays Ian's understanding

plefnj


----------



## Lstein

Perry, let's escape from New Jersey

qoerei


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Quickly over everything ran Evan's iguana

Rgvdjl


----------



## Lstein

Ravenous goats vehemently demand joyous lunch

tjyryj


----------



## CrazyDogLady

The jester yelled "Run your job".

Gurjxj


----------



## catharina

Greta understands Robert Jackson's xenopus Jiggles.
(Xenopus is a kind of frog)

pkvnvfj


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Please know Val, Noah verified Flora's job

Slmnub


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Shaken, Lana mourned not Uncle Bob.

Rhfuk


----------



## Lstein

Run Harriet, Fred unleashed kittens!!1

trebjh


----------



## Korita

This really eerie bridge just hollers 

Oskdn


----------



## Lstein

Olga slyly keeps ducks now.

grjhi


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Great, Reginald just hates it.

Grcbut


----------



## Lstein

Generally, rabbits can be utterly terrifying.

ethbjg


----------



## Korita

Esther took Hannah bunjee jumping, great! 

Idhwbtk


----------



## Ranger1

I didn't hear what Bonny told Kit. 

jdfjsfn


----------



## Lstein

Jesse decided fish juggling, should fascinate neighbor.

oqwige


----------



## Korita

Oh quiet Walter! It’s getting extreme. 

diegfb


----------



## Lstein

Doesn't Ivan ever give friends breakfast??

otejhb


----------



## catharina

Only the energetic jokers holler "Boo!"
nvkvnnc


----------



## goatygirl8

Not very knowingly verments new nothing, casually.
afshrt


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Amazingly, Fisher said he ran too

enmyhs


----------



## goatygirl8

Elephants nibble my yardstick hedgehog style
lkjarsft


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Leonard Kaminski just ate regular sausage from there.

gdiebk


----------



## Lstein

Golly Dolly, I even baked Kuchen! 

quyetr


----------



## Lstein

Quietly using your education to read

rtjoht


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Really though, John overreacted heatedly tonight

Mjbyveh


----------



## catharina

Many jiggling babies yell very ecstatically here.
My juicy blue yams vastly exceed hers.
nvn3po


----------



## Lstein

New vacuum, now 3 percent off!

rtighy


----------



## catharina

Raul told Ingrid, go help Yoshi!

jbpvgcn


----------



## Lstein

Jelly beans, pink variety, get consumed ninefold!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

plonyc


----------



## Lstein

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> plonyc


Oh, wow I fail lol. Can't believe I forgot to add that.

"Perhaps leaving out nachos!" Yelled Carl.

rtiwhg


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Right then, I was happily grinning

rnuvdb


----------



## Lstein

Rather not, unless Victor demands biscuits. 

ortijh


----------



## Einhorn

Ordinarily richard thought it just helped

Nkgtsx


----------



## Lstein

Nancy keeps giving Tina silly x-rays.

rjtohl


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Really, John, the owner has left

Pdnehy


----------



## Einhorn

Please,don't handle new enemies harshly, yvonne!


----------



## Lstein

Probably doing nothing every hour, yes? 

qyweit


----------



## Einhorn

Jgkc


----------



## Einhorn

Questing yetis wait entirely in trees.

Jgvcr


----------



## Lstein

Jeff gladly keeps cats.

John goes van camping right?

oewioy


----------



## catharina

Our eggs were inside out yesterday.

ijm8t


----------



## Einhorn

I just melted 8 toasties!

Hjkbdr


----------



## Lstein

He just keeps bringing Danish rolls!

mbodls


----------



## Korita

Joe believes Peppers very grumpy, can’t notice

kdbrubf


----------



## Einhorn

Most boys only deserve little ships

Vdsrg


----------



## Lstein

Keep demanding better relish, using basic French.

qiowje

(When reading through these, it reminds me of those Bad Lip Reading Videos on Youtube lol)


----------



## Einhorn

Knit ting definitely brings real uplifting benefits, Francis!


----------



## Lstein

Visiting Delaware surely requires goats. 

bngdls


----------



## Einhorn

Quieting irritation, ornery wives join etudes


----------



## Einhorn

Bah! Never good dealing lentil soap!

Lujves


----------



## Lstein

Laughable! Unless Jane visits every state!

tjerjo


----------



## Einhorn

The jerky entree: rehashed jellied offal.

Gxbjd


----------



## Lstein

"Great xylophone band", joked Dad.

jgorqg


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Just go on reading, Queen Genevieve.

Yubtei


----------



## Lstein

Yellow umbrellas; because they're "exotic", Irene.

uirvjw


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Usually I rarely vote judge Watkins

Lebpdun


----------



## Lstein

Left England behind. Perhaps "destination unknown" now?

Labeling "exotic", before purchasing, doesn't undervalue; Nelly. (to continue with the umbrella storyline, lol)

jfgiohs


----------



## Korita

Just for giggles, I often highfive Sherry. 

Shfkienf


----------



## Lstein

Surely having friends, keeps irksome elves nervous; Frankie. 

jeooib


----------



## CrazyDogLady

"Just Elves": opinions on inner beauty.

Gurxhr


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Green umbrellas, really Xylo, how reasonable!

Lswnhuz


----------



## catharina

Losers snivel when new humans underestimate zebras.

hvfgxsn


----------



## Einhorn

Having very few gnus xboxing says nothing

Qsjdker


----------



## catharina

Queen Sylvia just didn't kvetch endlessly, Reginald!

vnjpoia


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Very nice Jane, poor oaf is attached.

Jshigu


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Just see her if Gillian understands 

Dvunalwn


----------



## Lstein

Depicting various unfortunate news, always leaves worried nerves.

hweigew


----------



## catharina

Henry wasn't even into giving Edith worms.

jh7dfb


----------



## Lstein

Jerry has 7 daffodil flower beds.

wejttr


----------



## catharina

Wilma Evans jumped through the roof.

asdfgtm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Admittedly, Sarah didn't find Gail's teal mitten 

Pkeldun


----------



## Lstein

Perhaps keeping elephants? Lets deliberate until noon.

qij5ghg


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Quigley is just 5. Good healthy girl.

Hidrh


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hilda, I don't really help

pmubrl


----------



## catharina

Please milk ugly Boers really late!

eudjnck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Even Uncle Drake jigged near Cara's kitchen

Wlnudms


----------



## catharina

What is Norman using during my seance?

iwsjxg


----------



## Lstein

I would suggest, Jersey x Guernsey.

oaerfgj


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Olivia and Eddie raced for gold jars

Dtffgj


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Didn't the FF get jumpy?

Lemubl


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Leopards eat musicians unethically beginning late 
ioawjh


----------



## Lstein

I often ask who jumps hoops.

wtjihm


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Witless teenagers just irritate helpful moms
Tuvcuc


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

These ugly vacuums certainly use caution 

Wlmubks


----------



## Lstein

Why lie Mary? Understocking basic kleenex...seriously??

ajohhtr


----------



## Einhorn

April jonquills over head hurt threshing rings

Cjls86v


----------



## Lstein

Carbonized, juiced, liquid seltzer. 86' vintage. 

(delicious!)

agisdoh


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Agatha gets inquisitive seeing dogs out here.

Guduhr


----------



## Amber89

I will swallow juice extract gagging?? 

Fsjrdh


----------



## Amber89

Oops wrong page sorry


----------



## Amber89

Georgians usually don't use hairspray right?

Djebgs


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

For some jogging really doesn't help
Ryhfd


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Really Yona, he felt defeated

Enukdsm


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Excellent news, Ursula! Knowledge does show merit.

Ufjwiz


----------



## Einhorn

Ultimately, fleet jackalopes will irradiate zoning!

Gdidtk


----------



## Lstein

Gertrude determined it's definitely two kangaroos. 
opwkge


----------



## Einhorn

Odette persevered with knowledge, giving everything.

Vsotdpi


----------



## Lstein

Vengefully stopping otters that devour pie instantly.

asdigja


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

All Sandra did is get Jack apples

Iteght


----------



## Lstein

Icing the eclairs greatly hinders them. 

erqjire


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Eragons relentless quest just irritated readers eventually

Htredfg


----------



## Lstein

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Eragons relentless quest just irritated readers eventually


(lol)

"How to really encourage discussion from goats."

(coming to a book store near you!)

theieoe


----------



## Lstein

They had expected icy environments every other era. 

agihsd


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

accepting goats in hindsight seemed disastrous

usjkfiu


----------



## Lstein

Usually Sally joyfully keeps frogs in Ukraine.

hqeoge


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

having questions ensures ogres generally explode

yugfytk


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You usually give families your trouble kittens

Lanepmd


----------



## goatygirl8

Lonely apes nibble ear pits, munching dully
asftwe


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Albino soggy frogs tenaciously whisk elephants
nfcueri


----------



## catharina

Never flip cupcakes under Ernie's right insole.
9ijsdcm


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

9 interesting jugglers simply dine comely maidens 
jdaslk


----------



## New-goat-mom

Just don't ask, she loves kibble!
jkhfdf


----------



## goathiker

Just know, horses for daughters fly!

hsyerh


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Happily, sara's yellow ear ran home
fuiewa


----------



## New-goat-mom

Fern's ukulele is easily worth acquiring. 
Vhhdrgh


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Very happy humans demand really good horses 

fhjuier


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Florence hears jumping up in every room.

Ididryi

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

I doubt it died remembering your insanity.

ultulfyglj

(I really did slap my keyboard to get those letters)


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Ultimately Lilly tried unveiling Looney Fern's yeti, getting light jokes
Hrgth


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

However, Rena gave them hers

Inhlyvd


----------



## New-goat-mom

I NEED HAY! Lola yelled very demanding. 

gthjkh


----------



## catharina

Goats think hens just keep hopping.

9okuhb


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

9 orangutans knew Una had bananas 

Lsnemthd


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Look sam, never eat my tomato ham delight
uiewafh


----------



## goatygirl8

Under Idaho every water apple flys heavily


----------



## goatygirl8

asthvg


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

After Summer Terminates, Hibiscuses Valiantly Grow.

BDIWM


----------



## MellonFriend

But David, it wasn't me!

challenge round: hjuoktesdhsgas


----------



## goathiker

Hysop just upchuked on Kody's toe. Esther said dang, Hysop's sick, get a swab 

ertfbvs


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Eureka! Fred taught Ralph bawdy violin songs.

Gudigd


----------



## catharina

Goats urgently dove into Granny's dahlias.


ftyui98y


----------



## goatygirl8

Bad dogs irritate warm mothers.
srtahjf


----------



## Einhorn

Suddenly, red tacos attached here; joining freedoms!


Npours


----------



## Kitkat0532

Never pout on unicorns really sad

lkjsjd


----------



## Einhorn

Little kids jump, skip, jump down.


Ggckdyc


----------



## MellonFriend

Go get Clark Kent down York Circle.

hinmbolad


----------



## Einhorn

Here is neither mostly bad or loud and dope

Lnufsw


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lila never understood Felix's soulful wonderings

lmepnub


----------



## Einhorn

Isolte meant, enough people never utilized beer


----------



## Einhorn

Oops!

Vjgdeh


----------



## Lstein

Vacuuming just gets dogs extremely hackled.

asodgjias


----------



## Einhorn

Alfie, soon owing Danny giant jellybeans, is always snacking.

Xbcyit


----------



## catharina

Xavier bit Carolina, yelling "It's time!!"

poiujm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Please order iodine, use James's money.

lmentdb


----------



## Ranger1

Is my eye not tinted dark black? 

kfjaifm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kittens frequently jump around in Fran's mushrooms

lnwbude


----------



## Lstein

I now want brownies, using duck eggs.

wereth


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Will Everson ran every trail hard

nejsmwl


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

nancy eats jello smothered meal worms with lemonade

kjdhfgsekrgfoaryg


----------



## catharina

Really?? I'll give it a try!

Kimberly just dumped Henry for goats. She even kept rowdy frisky Guenseys, Alpines & random young goats.

7ujnwert


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

7 ugly, jumping, nubians were eating red tangerines.


----------



## catharina

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> 7 ugly, jumping, nubians were eating red tangerines.


Very, very good! Now you need to pick some letters for the next person to use!


----------



## Kitkat0532

Well I will just skip making a sentence and get us some letters 

dsjkhfu


----------



## catharina

Do Suzie's jumpy kangaroos have Fred upset?

9iuhgvd


----------



## goathiker

Dancing sheep just kamikazed Harriet's funny umbrella


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

9iuhgvd

Ivan undulated heartily, giving Veronica diamonds

ytdhfk


----------



## catharina

You forgot the 9!

Yellow toads don't have fat knuckles.

sdcgmle


----------



## wifeof1

South Dakota country girls make Lamanchas earless. 

Mutdlghc


----------



## catharina

Many underweight toothless dogs love getting ham & cheese.

(Is the "&" cheating?)

cdr4tgh


----------



## goathiker

Cedric drove red 4rds to Gotham heights 

gwec7ifv


----------



## catharina

goathiker said:


> Cedric drove red 4rds to Gotham heights
> 
> gwec7ifv


Go where ever Cedric's 7 ibexes find vineyards.

Ajhguio


----------



## Lstein

Andy just has goals, usually imaginary ones.

eriqger


----------



## catharina

Lstein said:


> Andy just has goals, usually imaginary ones.
> 
> eriqger


Ever read the ending in Russian?

BHKGFOD


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

between hannah & kade grandmas food outdoes dads

sdrcfv


----------



## catharina

Several dirty red cats fought valiantly.

8uyfvb


----------



## Lstein

8 uneasy yellow foxes viciously bite.

wqgjis


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

when quinny gets jealous its scary.

asdflk


----------



## Lstein

Anyways, sometimes delinquent foals like kicking.

gqjiwe


----------



## catharina

A slurping doe fled Larry's kitchen.

mjytrf


----------



## catharina

Oops! Did the wrong one!

Give quince jelly in winter, Edward!

poicdeb


----------



## Lstein

Personally, only I can decently enter backstage. 

eqigew


----------



## Dwarf Dad

encephalitis quickly incapacitates goats, eradicate wisely
kutsguu


----------



## Lstein

Kids use these seven golden umbrellas unconvincingly. 

thyeir


----------



## #nubiantrouble

gfmtd


----------



## wifeof1

Goat friends make terrific dates.
Divvyw


----------



## GoatKids

Dog is very very yummy, why?

dsfda


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

did sarah find dan's animals?

lmepcs


----------



## Lstein

Lester may eventually prefer canned soup.

ithyes

(Thought it was about time this got revived!)


----------



## SonRise Acres

I think he yearns every Saturday.

Hektjn


----------



## Island Milker

Helena Examines Ketones Thru Jerrys Noddle

fveihb


----------



## Lstein

Fine, Vincent even insists he buys.

tihgue


----------



## Old Post Farm

tink is hiding gas under earth
kdxfvg


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Kids did X-rays finally vaulting gophers

Fisgxd


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Dan fishes eels in dark overalls, however.
hianp


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Sarah gets Karen out in evening dances. 
halrgf


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Hank and Larry race great fish


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Udthx


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

untill dogs thank hair xtensions (yes i know it is spelled wrong!!!)
diwcrs


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Duplicate ice watchers crawl, roll, slide

Dgsgtk


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dogs go swimming, gliding through kelp

ihwfovn


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

I have wrote forever on vases now

Ditugs


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dying in trenches usually goes slow 

ioenfsl


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

I own elephants next fall,surprisingly loud

Gjdstgr


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Goats just dont stand there getting ready

K yr ezb


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Keep your rhinos, emus, zebras, bears.

Thsjc


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

thank holly, she just coughed

jhdba


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The high school just closed

Kyrs gi uhl


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Jessica had done banning apples 

Kyle’s youth ripped some good in ugly hall lamps

Chzjrf


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chapped hands zinc just relieved fast

Cup pnb


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Carry under pickled peppers now Ben

Cjxutg


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chickens just x under the gate

Ox eden


----------



## whitejerabias

Oddly Xavier even drank Eric’s nectar


Jdhdffg


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Jake's dogs have damaged five furry goats

riuegn


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Run it uses electric games nap

Cxfigk


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Captin xerxes finally is greenwich's king



esb mop


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Even skate boards mostly open pickles

Hscitd


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Happy singing choirs in town dinners.


Emmkip


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Ellie mostly masters kites in parks

Jfstgd


----------



## healthyishappy

Jelly fish swim to garden dictionary's 

fmkjg


----------



## Ranger1

Felix, my kitten, jabbers gibberish. Fjsifip


----------



## healthyishappy

Fabulous jackals sail in flying iguanas perfectly.

zljkg


----------



## toth boer goats

zljkg
Zoo lion just Kept going.

fkfnslg


----------



## healthyishappy

toth boer goats said:


> zljkg
> Zoo lion just Kept going.
> 
> fkfnslg


Fishing kittens fall near sad loafing giraffes

dsfkjk


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Dangerous stairs, falling kids, jumping kangaroos 

Bsghens


----------



## Chelsey

Big Silly Goats Have Enormous Nesting Signs

jjazb di


----------



## healthyishappy

Jazz jerks attack zebras before dinner instead.


----------



## toth boer goats

healthyishappy said:


> Jazz jerks attack zebras before dinner instead.


Slap the keyboard.


----------



## healthyishappy

toth boer goats said:


> Slap the keyboard.


OOPS! LOL!

oiwutb


----------



## toth boer goats

oiwutb

Only I want us to beg.

dkghre


----------



## healthyishappy

Darn keyboards get hot really easily.

lkjgoiw


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

little keith just got ollie in water

velwfu


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Vets even love waiting for unicorns!

Bsgdue


----------



## toth boer goats

Sienna's silly goats said:


> Vets even love waiting for unicorns!
> 
> Bsgdue


Bob said going down under eventually

hkdksff


----------



## 21goaties

Hairy kittens do kick some fluffy fabric

adfui


----------



## Chelsey

21goaties said:


> Hairy kittens do kick some fluffy fabric
> 
> adfui


Adults Don't Fully Understand Infants

Isrkab


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

And Daisy fills up Iodine 

Fixhgn


----------



## toth boer goats

We got a little messed up I see, with 2 responding to the same slap.

I will do both so we can get back on track. 

Isrkab

Is she really kidding a buck

Fixhgn

Found in xray have gotten nothing

dkgdgnw


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Didn’t know goats dodge giant newts weekly


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Fjxdm


----------



## healthyishappy

Flys jump xylophones during meals.

Efntyr


----------



## toth boer goats

healthyishappy said:


> Flys jump xylophones during meals.
> 
> Efntyr


Easy for Ned to yawn really

frjtnyd


----------



## healthyishappy

toth boer goats said:


> Easy for Ned to yawn really
> 
> frjtnyd


Fred revives Jeeps touring northeastern yurts daily.


----------



## Kass

Jiqvi


----------



## KST Goat Farm

John Ivory quilt venturing inland. 

Gdghy


----------



## Kass

Gary did go home yearly

Kshff


----------



## Boers4ever

Koko Should have French fries 
This is fun!

Tfgsr


----------



## Kass

The faster gost sees racehorses 
Hfjwk


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Harry found junebugs with karen
Dhmdo


----------



## Kass

Dad has many dumb opinions 
Hjaksb


----------



## Iluvlilly!

How jake asked karen stopped bashfulness 
Yopuow


----------



## Boers4ever

You or papa uses old wagons
Fghuy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Fat goats have ugly yards.


Ysk forp


----------



## MellonFriend

You see, kids figured out role playing.

howunlsnbrde


----------



## Boers4ever

Howard owes Wendy unlimited necessary lessons shoveling nouns backwards radiantly during evenings. 
Hahaha! 
Dpaqs


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dapples, paints and quiet sheep

Itedhkg


----------



## Kass

I think eddy does haikus kinda gloriously
Kadhbd


----------



## Tanya

Keeping applez down happens baddly driven.

Drtvcdvh


----------



## toth boer goats

Drtvcdvh

Did Roy trick Victor cause Vic hacked.

jsfsnvn


----------



## MellonFriend

Joseph said Fred sees news videos nightly.

ghyfcuidtu


----------



## Kass

That is so long!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:
ghyfcuidtu

Goat had you forgetting cuteness I did try undoing.


dfktly


----------



## Tanya

Did Fred keep trying licking you?
Tqbfjotld


----------



## Kass

The quick big fish just off the long dock
Hdjsh


----------



## toth boer goats

Hdjsh

Had does just show him.

ketnyjt


----------



## Tanya

Kittens eat till nearly yelling just tough


----------



## Kass

Ken emptied the nasty yurt. Just trash

Ksjdk


toth boer goats said:


> Hdjsh
> 
> Had does just show him.
> 
> ketnyjt


----------



## Tanya

Pbsf


----------



## Boers4ever

Peanut’s babies started fire. 
Ghyds


----------



## MellonFriend

Goat hybrid's yells don't sound.

wojfhen


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Why open jumpers for helping ewes nurse

Mwzdu


----------



## Kass

Mom's willow zelda does understand 
Kgfst


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Kiko goats find super treats


Zoehns


----------



## MellonFriend

Zebras on eastern haciendas neatly speed.

itbtwola


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I thought blue towels would only look average...

Wzpmekg


----------



## Kass

Where zebras pick melons everyone kinda goes
bjklsv


----------



## MellonFriend

By January kids love sunny views.

riohwcp


----------



## Kass

Rick is off Hawaii with cherry pits
Skdh


MellonFriend said:


> By January kids love sunny views.
> 
> riohwcp


----------



## Tanya

Some kid dont have

Ptyltd


----------



## Kass

Platypus touched your last triangle diaper. 
Ksjskp


Tanya said:


> Some kid dont have
> 
> Ptyltd


----------



## Boers4ever

Knowing Susan just sleeps keeping pets
Ghqup


----------



## MellonFriend

Go have quick unicorns please.

frsmwso


----------



## Kass

Fresh roses smell mellow with some onion

Lnsjsk


MellonFriend said:


> Go have quick unicorns please.
> 
> frsmwso


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Left Number Said Just SLap Karen

(I mean no offense to anyone named Karen)

ghcda


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Goat horns can dazzle anyone









Beitf


----------



## toth boer goats

Beitf

Beautiful Ester is taking franks

fkrggo


----------



## Tanya

Friends keep robots going gaga once


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Tanya said:


> Friends keep robots going gaga once


You gotta slap the keyboard..... please?


----------



## Tanya

Mnopq


----------



## Kass

My number one pig: quack
Ksnbdj


Tanya said:


> Mnopq


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Katrina saw new bench door jam

mgaawcv


----------



## Tanya

Magpies gawk at all wacky cow vixens

Picu


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Put in calculus updates 

cvhh


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Conni very happy heifer


Mfe ery i


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Maddie finished everything early! Rona you’re imbecile! 
(I mean not offense to anyone named rona I don’t even know a rona)

ghepitb


----------



## Tanya

ghepitb
Get her each pickle in the bar

Dafdras


----------



## Goataddict

David and Fredrick did racing at Sweden

Dggfsda


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Did Goofy Goat Forget Sniggendorfs dailey apple?


Bpeudq


----------



## Kass

By Paula's Edible Uranus Ducks Quacked

Ksdjnd


Moers kiko boars said:


> Did Goofy Goat Forget Sniggendorfs dailey apple?
> 
> Bpeudq


----------



## Goataddict

Kass said Duke just needs Duchess.

Hgsvsb


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Happy goats sing very strong bahs


Zpejsmi


----------



## MellonFriend

Zoo personnel enjoy just so many ibex.

ahksuoe


----------



## Tanya

A heart keeps serious understatements out earshot.

Watctfl


----------



## Goataddict

Which artifact teaches control, teamwork, flexibility, life.

Hsvdvjs


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Horns Solve Various Daily Vexing Jobs (with) Stability

Sjbhhl


----------



## Tanya

Some jokers bring hell home locally

yf yuvglbihjbli t


----------



## MellonFriend

You Fool! You usually view glowing lights behind indigenous houses just before leaving India. Thanks!

hslnduwolsb


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey, slow lad! Never duck under water over late Sunday beers!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey, slow lad! Never duck under water over late Sunday beers!


I forgot to slap the keyboard!(doh)

growosa


----------



## Tanya

Girls really out work old stupid apples.

Pkhfcvbhddc gfhh


----------



## MellonFriend

(oh wow, here we go)

Personally Kristin housed four cute, velvety butterflies helping diminish death counts. Great for her heart!

nslkeuoanmo


----------



## toth boer goats

I was wondering who was going to get that super long unfair one, LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats

nslkeuoanmo

No Susan likes ken even under onions and no money often.

jfngngj


----------



## MellonFriend

John froze nightly giving new goats jam.

afshd


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Another Friday Snow happening darn.

Ksiecmo


----------



## Boers4ever

Keep sitting in Evan’s chair Mr. Oakland. 
hgtdfer


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Happy Goats that Dance feel Ever Ready

Zptxos


----------



## toth boer goats

Zebra put top X-ray onto sister.


Djdideh


----------



## Tanya

Did Joe do indigo doodles especially high?
Smogtvias


----------



## toth boer goats

Sam made off to validate issue at Susie. 

jfrvsuw


----------



## Tanya

Jam fritters rarely viewed such utter wonders


----------



## Tanya

Pqrstuv


----------



## toth boer goats

Please quit reversing stuff to undermine Vegas. 

sibfevj


----------



## Tanya

Siblings in battles feel evey visible jab.

Sfwiassatot


----------



## Boers4ever

Sometimes fighting with it almost seems sassy at the open time. 
Thoahdt


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Tell her only all his deepest troubles

Qjzone


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Quick Jack zipped over neighbors evening

Cviaato


----------



## MellonFriend

Cutting velcro isn't always a tough objective.

adskjlf


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And Doelings sure keep jumping love frolicking



Iehxumd


----------



## Tanya

Loads eggs had x-rays under her door

Paoajfg


----------



## toth boer goats

Pam always on a jet for goats.

djvgysh


----------



## goodenuff

Dogs just vote goats yes so ha!

Jfheichrj


----------



## toth boer goats

Jeff farted here every insider changed his rules jumped.

djetchit


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Darn Jeff eeeeeuuuwwww that cant happen Its terrible


Mqpeozr


----------



## MellonFriend

My quiet pet easily offends zoning rules.

sdaosn


----------



## i like my goats

some dog ate one sour nut
ghtdjnhg


----------



## Tanya

ground hogs totally dug jingles near her gate.

Epswbte


----------



## Goatastic43

Eat popcorn so Wesley bakes tomato eclairs


Ylfdjt


----------



## i like my goats

yell loudly for dusty jacket tables
gohathdl


----------



## MellonFriend

Gina ordered hotdogs and then departed loudly.

salkjdf


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sally absolutely loves kale juice, does Fred?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

ikugfgw


----------



## Goatastic43

Ivermectin kills ugly gross freaky gooey worms (Hey, that’s a pretty good one!)

Ryksgjg


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Ivermectin kills ugly gross freaky gooey worms (Hey, that’s a pretty good one!)
> 
> Ryksgjg


OH MY GOODNESS!! I'm dying over here!!! LOL!! 😆😂🤣😝🤯 And here I thought it might of been too hard!!


----------



## Tanya

Ricky yells "keep shaving" giving juggles gloop

AIOUVGT


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Apples in oatmeal ugh very gross Tiffany

BXZTW


----------



## FizzyGoats

Been x-raying zebras twice weekly. 

JANEICK


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Jenny always (never-ending) exclaims, "I can kick"!

jkndsk


----------



## Tanya

Jello keeps no-one down she knows

Piyrw


----------



## Boers4ever

Peer into your right window. 
Wjgdhk


----------



## Kaitlyn

We’re just going down here kindly!

Osjdod


----------



## FizzyGoats

Obviously, she just detests obnoxious dudes. 

Faiens


----------



## toth boer goats

First animal isn’t ending now Sue.

djebdja


----------



## Tanya

Did Jacob eat beetroot down jaspers avenue?

Asdfghjkl


----------



## toth boer goats

As Sara danced for George happy jump kinda leaped.

dihggbjl


----------



## FizzyGoats

Dude, I have goats giving bouncy jumping lessons. 

Bdgwut


----------



## Tanya

Big daddy goat what u toing

Abcdefgh


----------



## FizzyGoats

A bear can definitely eat fine, golden honey. 

Usjebf


----------



## BarnOwl

Usjebf
Usually snakes just evade big flames.

kdjpih


----------



## toth boer goats

Kinda didn’t jump play in house.

Ekfbdis


----------



## K.B.

Ekfbdis
Easy Kirsten for both days is she

Itlsfyh


----------



## toth boer goats

I tried lots so find your hobby.

gojgrdhjd


----------



## BarnOwl

gojgrdhjd
Genius orangutans jump rope; dumb horses just drop.

Oops just realized I missed a letter…sorry, fixed it.  

Genius orangutans jump green ropes; dumb horses just drop.


iehnval


----------



## K.B.

iehnval
If everything happens next very always liked 

Idiwkbr


----------



## FizzyGoats

I don’t ignore when killer bees rage. 

Awundh


----------



## Boers4ever

Ahh attack of the killer bees!! 
Awundh 
Always wondering up, never down here.
Hoshdhn


----------



## toth boer goats

His only sign has done huge nerves.

fjrdosjh


----------



## K.B.

fjrdosjh

First just run, don't over share just hug!

Kdtxuf


----------



## toth boer goats

Kid did time xtra under fire.

gdrdjsw


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goats don't really do just sloppy work.

kdjfoiv


----------



## MellonFriend

Keep digging jewels for our interesting view

jgfuisogs


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Just go forward, unless I say "okay, guys stop".

jhuefns


----------



## Rancho Draco

Just have unending encouragement for new sisters

Hidhng


----------



## Kaitlyn

Hi, I don’t have new goats.

Wiehsi


----------



## Rancho Draco

Why is everyone having soft-serve ice-cream

Kdgsol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Kangaroos don't go slow on ladders.

yebied


----------



## Kaitlyn

Yeah, everyone’s better in early days.

duhsjs


----------



## FizzyGoats

Doug’s unusual half sister just screamed. 

Iejwgsn


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Let everyone just watch goats snuggle near.

hitrno


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hank is the really needy one. 

Geuwh


----------



## toth boer goats

Good ending under water here.

Djdbdil


----------



## Boers4ever

Did Joe double bean dip instead lollipop? 
Ithdft


----------



## Tanya

Let the heathen drift for tomorrow

Tqbfrotld


----------



## BarnOwl

Tanya said:


> Let the heathen drift for tomorrow
> 
> Tqbfrotld


The queen bee furiously ran off the little drone.

ishkepoj


----------



## Rancho Draco

If she hesitates, keep overlapping pictures of joeys

Hdlngsj


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

How dare Luke not give Sammy juice. 

Jfbksn


----------



## happybleats

Jack fed bees knees snow nuts

Hsintb


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Here's some interesting news to Bob.

oinfso


----------



## Boers4ever

One intense never funny super ostrich. 
Tphuak


----------



## Rancho Draco

That puppy has uniquely absurd kisses

Fosnhof


----------



## MellonFriend

Foxes of Saxony never hunt other foxes

akhjfdhi


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Whew, that's long!

All kangaroos have jam in fridges, don't have I? That's the best I could do...not sure if it makes they most sense though. 🤣 

iehfikb


----------



## BarnOwl

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Whew, that's long!
> 
> All kangaroos have jam in fridges, don't have I? That's the best I could do...not sure if it makes they most sense though. 🤣
> 
> iehfikb


Immoral elves hide flies in ketchup bottles.

YHFVDSL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Ooops, I just realized I added the letter "i" in my last sentence....I'm just going to blame that on the fever I woke up with yesterday. 🤒🤣

Yesterday, Hellen fought valiantly, doubt she lost.

zhbfiw


----------



## FizzyGoats

Zelda has beautiful, flowing illuminated wigs. 

Jiarsm


----------



## GoatMommaHolder

I'll try it....

Just in a random situation move

Hdytyv


----------



## Tanya

How did you revers your valve?

Pbfdcuddh


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> How did you revers your valve?
> 
> Pbfdcuddh


Price bee for several chicken u do deef huh?

Ghdirb


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Ghdirb

Goats have dairy in rear boobs

ljfle


----------



## Tanya

Little jelly fish learnt everything.... 😁 and she was very proud...

Drmfslt


----------



## Lil Boogie

Tanya said:


> Little jelly fish learnt everything.... 😁 and she was very proud...
> 
> Drmfslt


Do rut mean funky smell....... La T.

Dhsiwyn


----------



## toth boer goats

Does ham smell icky with you knowing?

Danshenc


----------



## Goatastic43

Dreading a new shoe hand-me-down every next chance

iofefec


----------



## Chanceosunshine

I own five eagles, four eat chicken.

yeimcy


----------



## toth boer goats

yeimcy

Yes Emma is making chocolate yay.

Doabtxi


----------



## Lil Boogie

toth boer goats said:


> yeimcy
> 
> Yes Emma is making chocolate yay.
> 
> Doabtxi


Do-oh, about bad to Xbox internet


Iinsg


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Listening is never super good.

jhfko


----------



## Boers4ever

Jake has found Kikos old. 
Ejofgh


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Excessive joy overcomes feeling gross. Haha!


pwnsdfh


----------



## toth boer goats

pwnsdfh

Pam went nowhere sadly didn’t find home.

gkdfondf


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Goat kids dare flying over new dangerous forms.

tencow


----------



## toth boer goats

tencow

Take Emma now can open work.

dkdhyfo


----------



## Lil Boogie

toth boer goats said:


> tencow
> 
> Take Emma now can open work.
> 
> dkdhyfo


Dont know dude. how you figuring out?

Thsirh


----------



## toth boer goats

Thsirh

Try having suzzy in reverse here.

fkrbasjf


----------



## Lil Boogie

toth boer goats said:


> Thsirh
> 
> Try having suzzy in reverse here.
> 
> fkrbasjf


For know right besides also I forget

Rvjrhdnij


----------



## toth boer goats

Rvjrhdnij

Really Vernon jasper really hates doing nothing not in junk

Skrbfdjf


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I think it's time that we revive this game. 😅



toth boer goats said:


> Skrbfdjf


Sugar kinda runs before forgetting does just frolic. 

Hsjanme


----------



## Goatastic43

Having saved Jan, Annie napped minutes everyday 

Fuighi


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Few ugly igloos giggled happy inside

Hfxofbes


----------



## Tanya

I agree... let's bring it back to life.....

He found x-rays of fiona's bones especially strange

HIJKLMNOP


----------



## KY Goat Girl

He imitated Jell-o kangaroos like me. Not overly passionate. 

Goebckadk


----------



## Goatastic43

Going over every barrier ‘cause Kelly always drops ketchup 

Jdodak


----------



## KY Goat Girl

John does otter dancing at kindergarten

Swpvvj


----------



## Lil Boogie

So who peed Vvs jeans?

Fbsoshan


----------



## Boers4ever

Frank bought Susan overflowing sandals, handles, and nuts. 
Tokdyh


----------



## MellonFriend

Take our kinders down yonder hill.

adshlin


----------



## KY Goat Girl

And did she handle linen in Norway? 

Levpaeb


----------



## Tanya

Love every velvity pea and egg bowl

Tgaabtp


----------



## Iluvlilly!

To goats an apple bite too perfect

Flujrw


----------



## Chiknoodle

Flying lion's umbrella jumped rambunctiously weird 

Itmx


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Little Turtles Make Xylophones 😂
BDAUR


----------



## The Goat

Boar does are under rated. 


Djjrvt


----------



## Chiknoodle

Dean jumped just right; Victor tried
Zsedc


----------



## The Goat

Zack said end doe c


----------



## The Goat

[mention]Doe C Doe boers! [/mention] that was not any thing against


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂😂😂 😳😳😳


----------



## The Goat

Oh and didgfhr


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Donuts In Dirty Gloves Fight Handy Rugs 😂
NZGPST


----------



## The Goat

No zebra girl pirate settlers today


----------



## The Goat

Djdbf


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Dogs Jump Down Before Forward
NSADFQ


----------



## daisymay

nubian sat at dinner for Quinta


----------



## daisymay

pjsd


----------



## MellonFriend

Please just stop dying. 

TBENLK


----------



## daisymay

truck bed end not like kims

noaisw


----------



## The Goat

Nigerians or alpine. is superior. Wyatt


----------



## The Goat

Hdjejf


----------



## Tanya

How do jalopenos eat jello first?

Tqbfjotld


----------



## daisymay

the quest brought fred Joe Olson to lake Dojran


----------



## daisymay

moiasdhrfak


----------



## The Goat

Morning Olly is Alexander still down here Rory flow asked ok.





Dhudhfb


----------



## daisymay

dear hubby you did have flat bread


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I literally laughed out loud 😂 love it!


----------



## daisymay

oops forgot..

ooisnadfa


----------



## The Goat

Oh Olly is supper nasty after Diana fed apple. 



Gene


----------



## daisymay

goat energy not engaged

cajsodi

ps this is fun


----------



## The Goat

Covid and John said Oreos dilemma Is……



This is. 




Euro


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Either Up Right Off 
NIPLOGQ


----------



## The Goat

Ninja is popular logo. Only Ginnys IQ


----------



## The Goat

Heudn


----------



## toth boer goats

Heudn

Has ester under done noodles

Djdjdhdjd


----------



## The Goat

Dose Jill do Jujitsu. Did her dad just die


----------



## The Goat

Chi Tex


----------



## toth boer goats

Chi Tex

Could harry inch To extra X-ray 


Dondydhs


----------



## The Goat

Donkey oh no donkeys your donkey has snickers


----------



## The Goat

Bull h cry


----------



## daisymay

bass under long log hurry! Cinthia ray yelled 


SBJOIASD


----------



## toth boer goats

SBJOIASD


Should bell joke or investigate a shady doe. 

Firnwhfd


----------



## daisymay

fred is rather nocturnal while harald fancies day

opmjlnof


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oliver Packed Mark Just Like No Other Fish
MSLPDHYV


----------



## daisymay

marry slipped like peter did haying your valley

pinfifhoi


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Pines in new forests. Ice fishing holds old inquires. 

Ivakfbecj


----------



## The Goat

I’m so anergy Kentucky facemasks back Earlton canceled Jonny 


Hcnn I’m f


----------



## daisymay

hey carry no no i'm making french bred


----------



## daisymay

lkjsdfioj


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Daisymay you are great at this 😂


----------



## The Goat

Miss doe c pls do this one she’s to good it’s to hard!!! 🥺🙏🏼


----------



## The Goat

I Know just slap da fing Idaho or 
January. 




During. 


Auto correct did that 👆😳


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Your about you is weird 😂. What’s your YouTube channel about? Also side note I thought you were a girl this whole time 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Your about you is weird 😂 what’s your youtube channel about? Also side note I thought you were a girl 😂🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## The Goat

What I’ve showed photos on here lol number one don’t you dare look at that channel pls 😂

I’ve thot lots a people were boys but only boys I knownof on here are me and Mike allso 


I know who you are I think your name is miss Nevaeh or miss Kennedy or Madame hmmmm Nevaeh


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I don’t know why the first reply didn’t show up so sent it again 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## The Goat

Don’t you dare look at them or all find you


----------



## The Goat

If I found you I would probably just ask to work for you lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 why? Now I want to look! Nowhere near close to my name 😂. I live out in the middle of nowhere so not likely lol. That’s true lol I’ll just put you out in the barn!


----------



## The Goat

I would love to but pls don’t look doe c!!!!!! Your not supposed to know who I am


----------



## The Goat

I beg you my friend if you don’t want me knocking on your door then don’t do this I won’t stop knocking and then you will have to hire me. 

I never quit that’s how I got my black belt don’t act like you’ve not revealed where you lived on here lol.

Please don’t


----------



## The Goat

Here you go I showed my face in this thread Happy birthday Tanya!


----------



## The Goat

The Goat said:


> I’m so anergy Kentucky facemasks back Earlton canceled Jonny
> 
> 
> Hcnn I’m f





We are here


----------



## The Goat

The Goat said:


> I Know just slap da fing Idaho or
> January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During.
> 
> 
> Auto correct did that


No we are here


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m not gonna look but why did you put your channel if we aren’t supposed to know who you are 🤷🏻‍♀️. I haven’t just to KY goat girl we live in the same town and are friends 😊 I don’t give personal info out online 😬


----------



## The Goat

I don’t know why and yes I’ve realized you do that allot lol 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Do what a lot


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I think we should get back to the game! I’ll go next 

jdjxiks


----------



## The Goat

I meant you reveal allot of your info 😂 stay safe and don’t post to much personal info. 


Join dandy join Xander ill knowing sight. 


Rhjr


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rojo hires jr riders

Ciakfrb


----------



## The Goat

Clarks in Alabama knowledge from Rory bears b


Egbert


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Elephants gamble bitterly even, Robert talks. 
(I cracked myself up )

Fueckd


----------



## Boers4ever

Fueckd 

Father untied everyone’s checkered knee darts. 

Hsofbk


----------



## The Goat

For USA Edward can’t know Dorris’s c


😂


Susie


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boers4ever said:


> Fueckd
> 
> Father untied everyone’s checkered knee darts.
> 
> Hsofbk


House stood off fishing banks kindling

Fiecirbx


----------



## The Goat

For I end city Inner ring. ~ BarryAnna Xander


----------



## The Goat

Kygfuv


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Kids yank grass from useful vegetation. 

Lfkfjddj


----------



## Rancho Draco

KY Goat Girl said:


> Kids yank grass from useful vegetation.
> 
> Lfkfjddj


Don't they though?! Ugh. I can't keep the kids from pulling up plants in the goat pastures. Drives me nuts. 

Loud flamingos kick fidgeting Jays down dirty junctions

Hfosjbgh


----------



## The Goat

Lean for knowing Frodo Junior dose do Jake 

ockydiyx


----------



## The Goat

I’m to late 


How [mention]ForeverMoore [/mention] owns supper Junior baby goats how!!!! 


Dirk


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dogs ignore ratty kids

Corfnb


----------



## The Goat

Corny ignores Ralph now bob.


----------



## The Goat

HRG h


----------



## toth boer goats

HRG h

How Rhonda got happy. 

Sigenvkga


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

toth boer goats said:


> HRG h
> 
> How Rhonda got happy.
> 
> Sigenvkga


Sing in gardens ever neon. Victoria knows goats also. 

Goafjrb


----------



## The Goat

Goats or Elks for Junior Robert Bali


----------



## toth boer goats

Slap the keyboard ☝


----------



## The Goat

Nfjfjfjf


----------



## The Goat

Thanks I forgot


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Nfjfjfjf


New figs juice fruit jam flappers jump far. 



Cowbfco


----------



## The Goat

Cowboys old wild boys for come oh.




Dhjfhfjf


----------



## toth boer goats

Dhjfhfjf

Does Helen jump for Henry Ford Justice first. 


Dorbgdjs


----------



## The Goat

Dog or rabbit/ bunny Gator dose join suzie


----------



## The Goat

Hi xhcbxnc


----------



## daisymay

hi is xander having cooking break, xylophone needs cleaned
- that was a hard one-


----------



## daisymay

kgdkldf


----------



## toth boer goats

kgdkldf

ken got dad kinda laughing down farm

Sibtcxdmu


----------



## daisymay

sam is back to collect xander during my ultrasound


----------



## daisymay

jidafslia


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Jumping In Down At Four So Lilly Is Added 
ISFNQSPLB 😬🤪


----------



## daisymay

Isiah saw frank not quite sawing plywood like bob


----------



## daisymay

lksfnvqj


----------



## daisymay

ok someone has to play! please


----------



## Rancho Draco

lksfnvqj

Lively kangaroos sound funny near very quiet jungles

Hfoshngos


----------



## toth boer goats

Hfoshngos

Has Ferris opened shipment having no goats on spot

shdjkygd


----------



## Ok deer

Slow horses don’t drive jake keeps you, good dog.


----------



## Ok deer

Krblhquim


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ok deer said:


> Krblhquim


Katie runs back lest hungry queens uproot in museums 

I’m laughing so hard reading it all together now


----------

